# The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Bugs, Technische Probleme, etc. [Sammelthread]



## Sancezz1 (12. November 2011)

In diesem Thread dreht sich alles rund um das Thema The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim. Hier könnt Ihr Euch mit anderen Community-Mitgliedern austauschen und Rat einholen, solltet ihr vor technischen oder spielerischen Problemen stehen. Wir hoffen auf angemessene Umgangsformen beim Meinungsaustausch und wünschen Euch viel Spaß beim Diskutieren. Auf pcgames.de findet ihr selbstverständlich weitere Informationen rund um The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim. Sämtliche Infos, Videos, Bilder und vieles Mehr findet ihr übersichtlich aufbereitet auf unserer entsprechenden Themenseite.



			
				Originalpost schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> und zwar habe ich folgendes Problem. Bisher hatte ich bei Skyrim keine Grafikprobleme. Nun habe ich vorhin Skyrim + ATI Tray Tools + Fraps laufen lassen und seitdem folgenden Grafikfehler oder besser gesagt, fehlende Grafik (siehe Screenshot)
> 
> Komplette Deinstallation der ATI Tray Tools hat nicht geholfen. Auch das Reparieren und Defragmentieren unter STEAM hat nicht geholfen. Der Fehler bleibt bestehen. Wie gesagt, bis vorhin als ich ATI Tray Tools + FRAPS zusammen mit Skyrim verwendet habe, trat dieses Problem nicht auf - vorher keinerlei Grafikprobleme


----------



## Mickyhara (12. November 2011)

*[The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim] - Allgemeine Bugs (Sammelthread)*

wen ich Skyrim starte (steam online) startet es dann kommt Bethesda games studios dann das zeichen von skyrim und das is das programm komplett weg habe es schon einmal deinstalliert und wieder intsalliert kann mir wer weiter helfen


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2011)

Erstmal die Frage: was hast Du denn für Hardware?


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2011)

INstallier nochmal die TRay Tools und schau mal nach, ob dort alles auf normalen Einstellungen ist - möglicherweise hat das Tool vorher was verstellt und es NICHT zurückgesetzt, als es deinstalliert wurde?


----------



## Sancezz1 (12. November 2011)

Ich habe es vorher schon mal mit den Standardeinstellungen versucht, aber der Fehler trat trotzdem weiter auf.


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2011)

Deinstallier mal die Grakatreiber und mach sie neu drauf, jeweils natürlich den PC neustarten.


----------



## Glantir (12. November 2011)

*Skyrim - Allgemeine Bugs (Sammelthread)*

Hi also bei mir stürzt Skyrim ständig ab bzw. beendet sich einfach es kommt keine Fehlermeldung oder sonst was ich bin einfach nur wieder auf dem Desktop....

Bin nicht sicher obs da nicht ne tastenkombi gibt die das spiel beendet die ich versehentlich immer drücke oder so  (alt + f4 hab ich bestimmt nicht gedrückt ^^)

Betriebssystem ist Windows 7


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2011)

Was hast Du denn für Hardware? Sind alle Treiber aktuell?


----------



## Sancezz1 (12. November 2011)

Ich habe Den Grafikkartentreiber deinstalliert. PC neu gestartet und nochmals mit dem Driver Cleaner letzte Treiberreste (musste ich bisher nach der Deinstallation des Grafikkartentreibers noch nie) entfernt und den Grafikkartentreiber neu installiert. Dies hat das Problem gelöst


----------



## Kinderpopper (12. November 2011)

*ton fehler*

hay man ich weis es 
du musst einfach deine ton qualität auf 16 Bits 44100Hz (CD-Qualität) einstellen


----------



## Glantir (12. November 2011)

Grafik treiber hab ich erst die Tage aktualisiert, ist das mit der ton qualität etwa ernst gemeint? ^^

Hardware ist:
grakka: Geforce GTX 560 ti
Ram: 8 gb
cpu: i5 2500 a 3,30 Ghz


----------



## Vordack (12. November 2011)

Probiers doch mal^^

Ich hatte in 15 Stunden Spielzeit 3 solche Abstürze.


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2011)

Soundkarten-Dinge können durchaus für Spielabsürze sorgen. Teste das einfach mal.


----------



## ephi (12. November 2011)

Ich habe auch Grafikprobleme. Hast du das ATI Tray Tools nun noch installiert oder nicht? Vielleicht ist dies bei mir auch die Ursache.


----------



## Glantir (12. November 2011)

Getestet und hat nichts gebracht....


----------



## Mickyhara (12. November 2011)

acer mit Intel core i5 prossor 750 mit 4gb DDR und einer Nvidia Geforce gt220 1024mb grafikkarte
dazu benutze ich eine Windos7 Home premium 64-bit


----------



## Sancezz1 (13. November 2011)

Nein. Ich habe ATI Tray Tools bisher noch nicht wieder installiert.


----------



## stawacz (13. November 2011)

*Skyrim - Probleme mit der Grafik (Sammelthread)*

bin grad in so ner  stadt angekommen,,jedenfalls sind mir als erstes so  hell schimmernde  wände von den häusern aufgefallen...was könnte das  denn sein,,bzw was  muss ich runterschalten?hab grad noch gemerkt das  man das hauptsächlich nachts sieht,,wär cool wenn mir einer sagen könnte was dass is




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da muss ich doch bestimmt was im treiber ändern oder,,,


----------



## stawacz (13. November 2011)

kann mir denn niemand helfen?  würd gern weiterspielen,aber das verdirbt mir jeglichen spielspass




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobz (13. November 2011)

moin,

ja da kann ich mich leider nur anschließen...es lief ca 6h ohne probleme aber seitdem habe ich ständig abstürze bzw. bin wie oben beschrieben ohne fehlermeldung sofort auf dem desktop. ein muster kann ich auch nicht erkennen, mal ist es 5-6mal in der stunde, mal 1 mal...vollkommen willkürlich. auf jeden fall mittlerweile häufig genug um mich zu stören.

habe bereits alle hinweise und tips die ich gefunden habe (soundeinstellungen, steam im offline modus, fenstermodus, grafikkartentreiber komplett deinstalliert und erneuert) ausprobiert bzw auch kombiniert aber es hilft einfach nichts.

wie gesagt mir bleibt nichts anderes übrig als mich anzuschließen und hoffe natürlich das zeitnah geholfen werden kann bzw. der entwickler auf dieses ja nun mittlerweile doch häufig auftretende problem eingeht.


----------



## flolol (13. November 2011)

*[The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim] - Probleme mit dem Sound (Sammelthread)*

Hallo,
ich hab Skyrim ganz normal spielen können eigentlich, doch als ich gespeichert habe und zu späterer Zeit wieder spielen wollte,
war mein Sound buggy. Ich höre alles ganz normal ingame, nur die npc's reden nicht mehr bzw ich höre ich gelaber nicht mehr.
Habs 100 mal neugestartet alles, bringt aber nichts. Ich habe dann einen älteren Spielstand geladen und dann gings wieder, aber 
heute habe ich das problem schon wieder und ich habe keine Spielstände mehr, die ich laden könnte -,-

Jemand ne Idee wie man das beheben kann?


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2011)

Du hast nicht aus versehen etwas verstellt oder so in den Optionen? Sind Deine Board+Soundtreiber denn auch aktuell, nicht nur die Grafiktreiber?

ansonsten lass mal die Spieledateien des Spiels von Steam checken (Rechtsklick in der Bibliothek auf Skyrim, dann Eigenschaften und da mal suchen)


----------



## flolol (13. November 2011)

Ne umgestellt hab ich nichts und treiber sind eig. auch up to date, hab gradn neuen rechner hier und alles geupdated :/

Aber das mit den spieledateien mach ich mal fix.


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2011)

Ich kann nur nochmal fragen, ob auch Sound+Boardtreiber aktuell sind - bisher hat Glantir nur von den Grafiktreibern gesprichen. Außerdem könnte man mal Virenscanner/Firewall abstellen, manchmal sind die schuld bei Problemen.


----------



## flolol (13. November 2011)

bei steam kam auch nichts raus -.-


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2011)

Wie hast Du denn die Grafkoptionen eingestellt? Sind Deine Treiber aktuell?


Bei mir sieht es teils auch etwas seltsam aus, zB in einem verschneiten Wachturm sahen die Holzbalken eher wie Platikbalken aus, mal davon abgesehen, dass es nicht mal Fußspuren zu sehen gibt...  ich bin im Moment noch sehr enttäuscht von vielen Dingen der GRafik, und echt GANZ mies finde ich die Sptachausgabe. Nicht dass die Sprecher schlecht sind, sondern man hört gerade zu, dass es scheinbar nur MP3 mit maximal 96kbps sind...


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2011)

Möglicherweise ist die Grafikkarte einfach zu schwach, denn eine GT220 ist an sich nur einen Tick besser als ein Onboardgrafikchip und für Spiele eher ungeeignet. 

Du solltest aber zuerst mal schauen, ob die Treiber für die Grafikkarte aktuell sind. Schau mal bei nvidia.de NVIDIA Treiber Download  => wähl bei "Produktserie" einfach "Ge Force 200 Series" aus und dadrunter dann GeForce GT 220. bzw. falls das ein Acer-Notebook ist, dann musst Du jeweils Ge Force 200M-Series auswählen.

Aber auch wenn Syrim dann läuft, weiß ich nicht, ob Du mit so einer schwachen Karte Spaß haben wirst.


----------



## Tobz (13. November 2011)

treibertechnisch ist bei mir alles aktuell...bei mir läuft es jetzt komischer weise seitdem ich die auflösung von 16:10 auf 16:9 letterbox gestellt habe...nun muss ich aber mit grafikfehlern leben, kann aber wenigstens durchgängig spielen bzw muss "nur" das spiel neu starten wenn die darstellungsfehler auftreten.

das mit dem virenscanner/firewall werd ich trotzdem mal ausprobieren, danke.


----------



## Tobz (13. November 2011)

ich meine natürlich die aspect ratio...sry


----------



## flolol (13. November 2011)

Also ich hab jetzt ganz viel umgestellt bei meinem system sound und jetzt scheint (hab erst einma kurz geladen und wieder beendet) es zu funktionieren, aber dafür hab ich bei youtube videos keinen sound mehr..


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (13. November 2011)

Öffne das "Sound" Menü (Systemsteuerung). Dort gehst du dann auf "Erweitert" und wählst 44100 Hz aus.
Dann sollte das Problem mit den Soundfehlern gelöst sein.
Aber ich finde das sie eigentlich auch obere Frequenzen berücksichtigen sollten. Bei 192000 Hz schmiert das Spiel sogar direkt ab!


----------



## flolol (13. November 2011)

Ich hab nirgendwo direkt "Erweitert" aber ich hab schon einige untermenüs gefunden wo ich 44100 Hz eingestellt habe.
Skyrim scheint jetzt ja zu funktionieren, aber Youtube nicht mehr ..


----------



## stawacz (13. November 2011)

also,erstmal dat system:q6600,asus p5q pro, 4gb ram,HD6950,win 7 64bit

bin mir eigentlich sicher schon mal ein ähnliches problem gehabt zu haben,,aber ich komm nich mehr drauf was es war.

auf jedenfall is es ein fehler beim darstellen von eis.zb in windhelm,,das ganze eis was von den häusern herunterrankt,,leuchtet ganz komisch,,das is auf jedenfall n grafikfehler,,,für nen bug wär das zu massiv.

hier nochmal n beispiel,,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



links wo die fackel brennt,sieht man die normalen wandtexturen ohne eis,,,sehen ganz normal aus,,und rechts in höhe der waffe,,diese feinen schlieren,,,,


----------



## Tobz (13. November 2011)

ist bei mir genauso...zum teil werden bei mir sachen auch garnicht dargestellt oder menschen haben kein gesicht oder bäume und teile der landschaft sehen wie negative aus...um nur ein paar fehler zu nennen.

sei froh das du wenigstens ohne unterberchung spielen kannst denn bei kommt noch dazu das ich mindestens 5-6 mal in der stunde aus dem spiel geschmissen werde...hab mittlerweile schon alle treiber neu installiert bzw aktualisiert aber es bringt nichts...

imom bleibt einem wohl nichts anderes übrig als abzuwarten bis gepatched wird...sind ja ein glück bekannte probleme


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. November 2011)

Das Problem hab ich leider auch. Wenn ich in der offenen Welt herumlaufe, dann passiert gar nichts. Wenn ich aber in einem Dorf/einer Stadt bin und öffne dort die Türen, um in ein Gebäude zu gelangen, dann stürzt das Spiel ohne Meldung ab.
Wenn man so in ein Haus eintritt, dann ist doch eine kurze Ladezeit, wenn ich in 6-8 Häuser eingetreten bin, dann flieg ich immer auf den Desktop zurück. Schon sehr seltsam.
Treiber sind bei mir immer aktuell. Hab ja sogar extra bevor das Spiel kam, nochmal das System neu aufgesetzt.

Achja und noch was anderes: Wenn ich in die 3rd Person-Sicht umschalte, dann ist der Kopf meiner Spielfigur oft durchsichtig. 

Nvidia hatte ja angekündigt, dass Mitte November ein Treiber kommen soll, der auch was in Skyrim optimiert. Ich glaub, den Treiber brauch ich dann dringend


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. November 2011)

Wenn ich in die 3rd Person Sicht umschalte, dann ist der Kopf meiner Spielfigur durchsichtig.  Da scheints wohl noch ein paar Probleme zu geben.


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2011)

Sehen bei euch eigentlich weiter entfernte Dinge auch teils so unglaublich mies aus wie bei mir, siehe (leicht verkleinerter) Screenshot: die Insel sieht aus wie nachträglich aufs Wasser gemalt, und die Bäume auf der Insel wirken wie die Grafik aus einem alten C64-Spiel ^^ Ich habe alles auf max, auch Sichtweiten-Einstellungen... Treiber sind aktuell


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (13. November 2011)

@herbboy


Könnte das vill. an der enormen weitsicht liegen die das spiel zu bieten hat? bei fallout new vegas/3 sah das ähnlich aus, jedoch nur auf ps3...

mfg


----------



## xtrat (13. November 2011)

*Skyrim Quest-Bugs: Die verbotene Legende & Unter Saarthal*

Hallo Community, liebe Freunde der Drachenjagd,

der Fortgang meines Abenteuers leidet unter folgenden Bugs:

1. Quest: *Die verbotene Legende*, 3. Ziel: _"Lies Daynas Valens Aufzeichnungen."_ So oft ich das vermaledeite Buch des Daynas Valens auch aufschlage, der Quest-Haken wird im Tagebuch nicht gesetzt und es geht nicht weiter. 

2. Quest: *Unter Saarthal*, 4. Ziel: _"Suche nach magischen Artefakten."_ Zwei der vier gesuchten Artefakte liegen für mich unerreichbar in einem Raum hinter Gittern, die sich einfach nicht öffnen lassen. Ich habe die gesamte Höhle mehrmals mit Leuchtzaubern erhellt und nach Schaltern durchsucht - erfolglos. Wie also komme ich an die Artefakte? 

Kennt jemand die Probleme, weiß vielleicht sogar eine Lösung dafür?


----------



## stawacz (13. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Sehen bei euch eigentlich weiter entfernte Dinge auch teils so unglaublich mies aus wie bei mir, siehe (leicht verkleinerter) Screenshot: die Insel sieht aus wie nachträglich aufs Wasser gemalt, und die Bäume auf der Insel wirken wie die Grafik aus einem alten C64-Spiel ^^ Ich habe alles auf max, auch Sichtweiten-Einstellungen... Treiber sind aktuell


 

ganz schön dürre,dein held


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> ganz schön dürre,dein held



"Der" Held sieht auch von vorne nicht grad breitschultrig aus, siehe Bild  



@xxxsaladinxxx: klar hat es was mit der Sichtweite zu tun, aber es gibt andere SPiele mit so einer Sichtweite, bei denen es deutlich besser aussieht.


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2011)

1.: hast Du denn auch mal weitergeblättert? Evlt. musst Du es halt wirklich komplett durchblättern, rechts Maustaste zum vorblättern? Oder - wenn es im Inventar ist: schau mal, ob Du es dort aktivieren, quasi "lesen" kannst


2. ich kenn ich Quest nicht, aber evlt. führen versteckte Gänge oder Türen in die Kammern?


----------



## Tobz (13. November 2011)

hm mittlerweile kann ich skyrim garnicht mehr spielen...bei mir ist es jetzt soweit: sobald ich in das spiel laden will hör ich kurz die ingame musik und dann bin ich weider auf dem desktop...auch mit den bisher genannten tips keine besserung...

nja da bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als patches abzuwarten...wirklich schade um das spiel bzw. die entwicklung auf dem spielemarkt generell...nur noch halbfertige produkte in der letzten zeit


----------



## MisterSmith (14. November 2011)

@Herb
Auf dieser Seite gibt es einen Tweak zu der *SkyrimPrefs.ini *für die Weitsicht. Vorher aber am besten von der ini-Datei ein Backup machen.
Special: Skyrim Grafik verbessern Tweak via Skyrim.ini

Möglicherweise bringt dieser eine Verbesserung.


----------



## xtrat (14. November 2011)

Hi Herbboy,

alles schon versucht; der Questeintrag kommt und kommt einfach nicht. Die Kartenmarkierung bleibt bei der Leiche, bei der ich das Buch gefunden habe. Bis zur letzten Seite gelesen habe ich es bereits.


----------



## Tobz (14. November 2011)

ok bei mir lag es scheinbar an xfire...also wenn ihr auch xfire benutzt und ständig mit abstürzen zu kämpfen habt macht folgendes und das problem ist gelöst:

Xfire->Extras->Optionen->Spiele->Skyrim anklicken->haken hinmachen bei Xfire Ingame deaktivieren

danke an den user dekonstruktivist aus dem offiziellen skyrim forum.

mfg
tobias


----------



## stawacz (14. November 2011)

Tobz schrieb:


> ok bei mir lag es scheinbar an xfire...also wenn ihr auch xfire benutzt und ständig mit abstürzen zu kämpfen habt macht folgendes und das problem ist gelöst:
> 
> Xfire->Extras->Optionen->Spiele->Skyrim anklicken->haken hinmachen bei Xfire Ingame deaktivieren
> 
> ...



hatte bei BF3 ein ähnliches problem,,jedes mal wenn ich im battlelog unten rechts ne meldung(mit sound) bekommen hab is dat spiel abgeschmiert.
deaktiviert,,und abstürze behoben!

hatte bei skyrim am anfang auch den bug das ich den sound auf 16 bit umstellen musste,,,seit dem in 20 std spielzeit nicht einen einzigen absturz


----------



## Tobz (14. November 2011)

nagut im endeffekt hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen müssen denn in den ersten 6 spielstunden hatte ich auch keinen einzigen absturz...erst als das spiel dann in xfire aufgenommen wurde und eben angezeigt wurde hatte ich diese probleme. das be bf3 dieses problem auch bekannt ist hab ich auch in diesem lösungsthread gelesen.

nja jetzt bin ich natürlich froh das ich jetzt ohne unterbrechung das spiel geniessen kann...seit 9:38 kein absturz mehr...daumen hoch


----------



## stawacz (14. November 2011)

Tobz schrieb:


> nagut im endeffekt hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen müssen denn in den ersten 6 spielstunden hatte ich auch keinen einzigen absturz...erst als das spiel dann in xfire aufgenommen wurde und eben angezeigt wurde hatte ich diese probleme. das be bf3 dieses problem auch bekannt ist hab ich auch in diesem lösungsthread gelesen.
> 
> nja jetzt bin ich natürlich froh das ich jetzt ohne unterbrechung das spiel geniessen kann...seit 9:38 kein absturz mehr...daumen hoch


 
na denn viel spaß


----------



## Kaeksch (14. November 2011)

Ich hab 48000Hz eingestellt. Das geht auch. Nen bischen höher vielleicht auch. Hab ich noch nich getestet.


----------



## crazyfelix (14. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe leider auch ien höchst lästiges Grafikproblem. Immer wenn ich mich draußen befinde, gibt es ganz schreckliche Grafikfehler. Sie sehen aus wie schleier, durch die ich dann durchlaufe. Ich habe mal ein Bild angefügt, damit ihr wisst wovon ich rede. Es macht das Spiel leider unspielbar 
Ich wäre für jede Hilfe äußerst dankbar!

Mein System:
Acer Aspire 4820TG
Win7
Intel Core i5-450M 2,4 GHz
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650
4GB DDR3





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2011)

Schau mal bei AMD nach neueren Treibern, achte darauf, dass es evlt. spezielle "mobility"Treiber sind. 

@MisterSmith: thx


----------



## crazyfelix (14. November 2011)

die installation des treibers 8.741.1.6000 hat die fehler beseitigt. Das ist nicht der neuste treiber, der auf der acer homepage angeboten wird, deshalb bin ich da nicht drauf gekommen. alle mit dem gleichen problem kann ich diese lösung empfehlen


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2011)

Hast Du den Treiber denn von Acer, oder direkt von AMD ?


----------



## Glantir (14. November 2011)

Schade das mit xfire hat leider nichts gebracht, vll wenn ich xfire ganz aus mache? 

Mainboard und Sound Treiber hab ich nicht aktualiesiert, hab ich auch ehrlich gesagt erst einmal gemacht und danach hatte ich im ts immer ein sehr unangenehmes nebengeräusch.

Läuft das genauso ab wie beim Grakka Treiber? Deinstallieren, Driver Cleaner drüber und neu installieren? ^^


----------



## Mentor501 (14. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie hast Du denn die Grafkoptionen eingestellt? Sind Deine Treiber aktuell?
> 
> 
> Bei mir sieht es teils auch etwas seltsam aus, zB in einem verschneiten Wachturm sahen die Holzbalken eher wie Platikbalken aus, mal davon abgesehen, dass es nicht mal Fußspuren zu sehen gibt... ich bin im Moment noch sehr enttäuscht von vielen Dingen der GRafik, und echt GANZ mies finde ich die Sptachausgabe. Nicht dass die Sprecher schlecht sind, sondern man hört gerade zu, dass es scheinbar nur MP3 mit maximal 96kbps sind...


 
Eben, dass ist die Schneedarstellung, kein Grafikfehler, es gibt zwar wenige Stellen (wie den Wachturm, ich weiß genau welchen du meinst ) dessen Planken die gerade zur Erde ausgerichtet sind nicht gerade realistisch aussehen, aber jedes Spiel hat seine Schönheitsfehler, an sich finde ich die Grafik besser als ich vorher dachte, merkwürdigerweise kommt sie aber lediglich in der 3rd Person Perspektive gut rüber.

Was die Sprachausgabe angeht: Ich spiele mit der Englischen Sprachausgabe, habe aber beim anfänglichen kurzen antesten der deutschen Sprachausgabe nichts dergleichen feststellen können, allerdings muss man zwingend die Soundkarte bzw. den Onboardsound auf 44,1 kHz zwingen, sonst ist das Spiel vor lauter Störsignalen nicht mehr genießbar!

@stawazc 
Dein "Grafikfehler" ist die neue Schneedarstellung, sie hat ausrutscher, aber ich finde sie insgesamt überaus gelungen, in den "Steinporen" verfängt sich eben nunmal Schnee wenn der von der Seite kommt, dass sieht dann auch im RL so oder so ähnlich aus!


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. November 2011)

Im Xfire Forum hab ich grad das hier gefunden:

Xfire Forums

Da werden sie sicher dann auch beim nächsten Xfire-Update was machen.


Und wer Kaspersky 2011 oder 2012 hat:

- Dort auf Einstellungen gehen
- Oben links in der Ecke auf das rechte Symbol gehen
- Rechts unten bei Ausnahmen dann auf Einstellungen
- Vertrauenswürdige Programme
- Dort die Skyrimlauncher.exe und tesv.exe raussuchen
und bei "Ausnahmen für das Programm" ein Häkchen bei "Netzwerkverkehr  nicht untersuchen" reinmachen. Dann werden diese beiden Exen nicht mehr  (beim Spielen) überprüft
- Dann auf Ok und übernehmen.


----------



## flolol (15. November 2011)

*Skyrim - Probleme mit dem Sound (Sammelthread)*

Hallo,
ich weiß nicht mehr was ich machen soll. Dauernd wenn ich Spielstände laden möchte, sprechen die NPC's im spiel nicht mehr, bzw
ich höre sie nicht mehr. Ich weiß nicht mehr was ich umstellen soll denn es passiert ständig wieder. 

Diesen Kram in den Soundoptionen auf 16 bit, 44100 herz habe ich schon umgestellt aber daran liegts scheinbar nicht.

Hat irgendwer brauchbare ideen, langsam wirds echt nervig mit dem Spiel -.-


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2011)

ich hab bisher leider auch nur Leute gesehen, bei denen man das Problem nicht beheben konnte. Da muss man wohl auf einen Patch warten.


----------



## flolol (15. November 2011)

also kann mans praktisch nicht spielen, bis die sich mal zu nem patch bequemen :/


----------



## MisterSmith (15. November 2011)

Vielleicht hilft es die Hardwarebeschleunigung bei den Soundoptionen in Windows herunter zu regeln. Seltsamerweise konnte ich alle Probleme die bei mir beim Sound auftraten, immer damit beheben.
Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass der letzte veröffentlichte Treiber für meine Soundkarte ein Weilchen her ist.


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2011)

Soundtreiber sollten natürlich eh immer aktuell sein.


----------



## MisterSmith (15. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Soundtreiber sollten natürlich eh immer aktuell sein.


 Damit meiner aktuell wäre und auch funktioniert, müsste ich den selbst schreiben, der letzte offizielle ist aus dem Jahr 2003...


----------



## xtrat (15. November 2011)

Kann mir niemand helfen? Ich suche immer noch nach einem Weg in den Raum, in dem die vier Artefakte liegen. Quest >> Unter Saarthal.


----------



## Nightmar (15. November 2011)

Servus,

gibt es schon ein Workaround für die Stimmen in der deutsche Synchro? Die sind so blechern


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2011)

Nightmar schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> gibt es schon ein Workaround für die Stimmen in der deutsche Synchro? Die sind so blechern



wusst ich auch gern, vermutlich dachten die Entwickler, dass alle nur mit 40€-Billigboxen zocken und MP3-Qualität von 96kbps ausreicht...


----------



## Nightmar (15. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wusst ich auch gern, vermutlich dachten die Entwickler, dass alle nur mit 40€-Billigboxen zocken und MP3-Qualität von 96kbps ausreicht...



Die englischen Soundfiles sind um längen besser.mich wundert es, dass es bis dato so wenigen auffällt, bzw. es relativ wenig zu lesen gibt.

hab auch schon nen anderen Rechner probiert um evtl. die Soundkarte auszuschließen, aber das selbe leiden.

Das trübt halt etwas die Stimmung, aber ansonten echt geiles game


----------



## Chemenu (15. November 2011)

Nightmar schrieb:


> Die englischen Soundfiles sind um längen besser.mich wundert es, dass es bis dato so wenigen auffällt, bzw. es relativ wenig zu lesen gibt.
> 
> hab auch schon nen anderen Rechner probiert um evtl. die Soundkarte auszuschließen, aber das selbe leiden.
> 
> Das trübt halt etwas die Stimmung, aber ansonten echt geiles game


 
Ich dachte das liegt daran dass man die Soundausgabe auf 16 Bit / 44 kHz reduzieren muss damit das Spiel nicht abschmiert? 
Wenn die englischen Soundfiles bei identischer Soundkarten-Konfig besser klingen werd ich mir die auch runterladen.


----------



## Nightmar (15. November 2011)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich dachte das liegt daran dass man die Soundausgabe auf 16 Bit / 44 kHz reduzieren muss damit das Spiel nicht abschmiert?
> Wenn die englischen Soundfiles bei identischer Soundkarten-Konfig besser klingen werd ich mir die auch runterladen.



Haha, schön wärs. Ich hab auch schon alles mögliche eingestellt und gegoogelt. Ich spiele halt PRG's lieber auf Deutsch, als auf englisch. Ich hoffe das da noch was vom Entwickler kommt


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2011)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich dachte das liegt daran dass man die Soundausgabe auf 16 Bit / 44 kHz reduzieren muss damit das Spiel nicht abschmiert?


 
nee nee, 44KHz und 16bit sind ja ganz normaler CD-Qualitätsstandard. Der Unterschied zwischen 44KHz und zB 48Khz ist aber absolut unhörbar, selbst für Soundfprofis. Das ist wie bei ner MP3 320kbps im Vergleich zu 310kbps.  Sogar 44Khz vergleichen mit zB 96KHz, was sich bei einigen Soundkarten einstellen lässt, ist für 99,9% der normalen Nutzer mit ihrem Equipment nicht hörbar und dient lediglich dazu, dass man eher in der Theorie ganz winzige EVENTUELLE Klangverluste vermeidetet, WENN man selber Musik usw. produziert und mit Sounddateien neue Sounddateien erstellt auf Profiniveau. Es KANN halt theoretisch sein, dass Du (mit entsprechendem Gehör und HiFi-Boxen) einen Tick mehr Qualität in einem Song hast, wenn der Produzent alle beteiligten Soundfiles in 96Khz vorliegen hast und erst am Ende den fertigen Song dann in normale CD-Qualität von 44KHz umrechnet, als wenn er schon vorher alle Soundfiles "nur" in 44Khz hat.

Wo man allerdings einen Unterschied hören würde wäre, wenn es nur 8bit und nicht 16bit wären. Das wäre dann wie eine 320kbps-MP3 verglichen mit einer nur 32kbps-MP3

Bei Skyrim ist es aber "nur" so, dass man mit halbwegs geeigneten Boxen hören kann, dass die offenbar eine so schlechte MP3-Qualität gewählt haben, dass man es bei bestimmten Sprechern wie eine Art blecherndes Zischen erahnen kann. Bei MP3-Songs ist es ja auch so, dass zB höhere Schlagzeugsounds "zischen" und leicht scheppern, wenn die MP3-Qualität eine gewisse Stufe unterschreitet.


----------



## flolol (15. November 2011)

Jo aber ich glaube echt, dass dieses Problem von bethesda gepatcht werden muss, ich kann da updaten und umstellen wie ich will, die npc's reden nicht mit mir (wenn ich n neues spiel starte, geht es ja - bis ich halt beende und zu einem späteren zeitpunkt wieder lade, erst dann ist der sound verbuggt )


----------



## Twyki (15. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> nee nee, 44KHz und 16bit sind ja ganz normaler CD-Qualitätsstandard. Der Unterschied zwischen 44KHz und zB 48Khz ist aber absolut unhörbar, selbst für Soundfprofis. Das ist wie bei ner MP3 320kbps im Vergleich zu 310kbps.  Sogar 44Khz vergleichen mit zB 96KHz, was sich bei einigen Soundkarten einstellen lässt, ist für 99,9% der normalen Nutzer mit ihrem Equipment nicht hörbar und dient lediglich dazu, dass man eher in der Theorie ganz winzige EVENTUELLE Klangverluste vermeidetet, WENN man selber Musik usw. produziert und mit Sounddateien neue Sounddateien erstellt auf Profiniveau. Es KANN halt theoretisch sein, dass Du (mit entsprechendem Gehör und HiFi-Boxen) einen Tick mehr Qualität in einem Song hast, wenn der Produzent alle beteiligten Soundfiles in 96Khz vorliegen hast und erst am Ende den fertigen Song dann in normale CD-Qualität von 44KHz umrechnet, als wenn er schon vorher alle Soundfiles "nur" in 44Khz hat.
> 
> Wo man allerdings einen Unterschied hören würde wäre, wenn es nur 8bit und nicht 16bit wären. Das wäre dann wie eine 320kbps-MP3 verglichen mit einer nur 32kbps-MP3
> 
> Bei Skyrim ist es aber "nur" so, dass man mit halbwegs geeigneten Boxen hören kann, dass die offenbar eine so schlechte MP3-Qualität gewählt haben, dass man es bei bestimmten Sprechern wie eine Art blecherndes Zischen erahnen kann. Bei MP3-Songs ist es ja auch so, dass zB höhere Schlagzeugsounds "zischen" und leicht scheppern, wenn die MP3-Qualität eine gewisse Stufe unterschreitet.



muss dir am allg recht geben , die sprachausgabe von skyrim is unter aller kanone.. ich versuch nun mal die englishe Sprach ausgabe vll wirds da besser..

edithe sagt : Englische Stimmen = vüll besser!


----------



## Nightmar (15. November 2011)

Twyki schrieb:


> muss dir am allg recht geben , die sprachausgabe von skyrim is unter aller kanone.. ich versuch nun mal die englishe Sprach ausgabe vll wirds da besser..
> 
> edithe sagt : Englische Stimmen = vüll besser!



ja, aber wenn ich mir ein spiel in deutsch kaufe, erwarte ich auch, dass die synchro in ordnung ist und ich nicht extra auf englisch umstellen muss


----------



## flolol (15. November 2011)

ich erwarte auch, dass wenn ich ein spiel kaufe ich es auch spielen kann und nicht wie jetzt aufn patch warten muss bis ich ingame sound hab -.-


----------



## spellonca (16. November 2011)

*Skyrim ruckelt mit Ati HD 6850*

Hallo zusammen, kann es sein dass meine Ati 6850 zu schwach für Skyrim ist. Das Spiel ruckelt extrem auch noch wenn ich alles auf Mittel stelle (AA auf 4) bei 1920px. Mein Freund zockt es bei selber Auflösung mit einer Nvidia GTX 285 auch hohen Einstellungen (mit AA 8 ) flüssig! Eingentlich müsste meine Karte aber stärker sein! Woran kann das liegen?, hab auch schon die Treiber erneuert und so. 
Danke für die Hilfe!
g.


----------



## Hawkins (16. November 2011)

Mit der Karte sollte eigentlich nichts ruckeln. Ich hab eine Radeon 5870 und spiel auf 1920x1200 "Ultra" mit 4x AA, 16x AF, FXAA an. Schatten auf Hoch, Decals Hoch.
Nur bei View Distance hab ich es ein bischen herunter geschraubt. Die Werte von Links nach rechts: 10 30 12 10 6 Hoch 13 Object Detail Fade aus.
Ich hab damit durchgängig über 60 FPS. Nur in den großen Städten geht die FPS manchmal auf 40 runter, aber "laggy" fühlt sich das Game nie an.

Prozessor ist ein I7 930 mit Standarttakt, 
ATI Catalyst hab ich 11.9

Ich hab allerdings ein wenig in den Ini Dateien rumgespielt da ich Mouse Lag wegen Vsync hatte, das hab ich abgeschaltet. Die Mausbeschleunigung ebenfalls. Das sollte auf die Game performance allerdings keinen Einfluss haben.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. November 2011)

Komplettes SYS?


----------



## spellonca (16. November 2011)

Anscheinend gibt es das Problem öfter...verfolge gerade in anderen Foren das Thema und hoffe eine Lösung zu finden!


----------



## Flo66R6 (16. November 2011)

Bezogen auf den blechernen Sound habe ich eine mögliche Lösung im Netz gefunden. Ich werde heute Abend mal ausprobieren ob das bei mir läuft oder nicht:

Spiel - The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Guide - Sys & Tech - Soundprobleme - Die Lösung

Auf der Gamestar Seite gibt es Lösungsansätze wenn die Sprache zu leise ist:

Blecherne Stimmen - GameStar-Pinboard

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Chemenu (16. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei Skyrim ist es aber "nur" so, dass man mit halbwegs geeigneten Boxen hören kann, dass die offenbar eine so schlechte MP3-Qualität gewählt haben, dass man es bei bestimmten Sprechern wie eine Art blecherndes Zischen erahnen kann.


 Wenigstens wissen wir jetzt warum Skyrim nur so verhältnismäßig wenig Speicherplatz benötigt.  

Habe gestern die Soundausgabe von 16 Bit / 44 kHz (CD Quali) auf 24 Bit / 44 kHz (Studio Quali) umgestellt und es hört sich eigentlich genauso an. Keine Abstürze (wie ursprünglich bei 24 Bit / 48 kHz) aber immer noch blecherne Stimmen. 
Auch das Theme im Hauptmenü ist bei mir extrem leise und klingt einfach nur schwach, null Dynamik. Im Spiel dagegen ist die Musik deutlich lauter und kraftvoller.


----------



## Nightmar (16. November 2011)

Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Bezogen auf den blechernen Sound habe ich eine mögliche Lösung im Netz gefunden. Ich werde heute Abend mal ausprobieren ob das bei mir läuft oder nicht:
> 
> Spiel - The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Guide - Sys & Tech - Soundprobleme - Die Lösung
> 
> ...



Das habe ich schon probiert, bringt auch nichts. Jedes Youtube Video, sei es X-Box Version oder PC-Version hat diese Problem.


----------



## Nightmar (16. November 2011)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Wenigstens wissen wir jetzt warum Skyrim nur so verhältnismäßig wenig Speicherplatz benötigt.
> 
> Habe gestern die Soundausgabe von 16 Bit / 44 kHz (CD Quali) auf 24 Bit / 44 kHz (Studio Quali) umgestellt und es hört sich eigentlich genauso an. Keine Abstürze (wie ursprünglich bei 24 Bit / 48 kHz) aber immer noch blecherne Stimmen.
> Auch das Theme im Hauptmenü ist bei mir extrem leise und klingt einfach nur schwach, null Dynamik. Im Spiel dagegen ist die Musik deutlich lauter und kraftvoller.



Die Phrase ist ja auch, dass die DE-Sprachfils knapp 1.2 GB haben und die Englischen 1.4 GB. Wenn es der Komprimierung zu verschulden ist, müsste ja auch die Eng-Sprachfiles davon betroffen sein. Ich denke mal, das bei der Deutschen Version einfach zu viel Komprimiert wurde. Ich könhte zwar auf Englisch Spielen, aber ich spiele RPG's dann doch lieber auf Deutsch.


----------



## bomarcel (16. November 2011)

Hawkins schrieb:


> Mit der Karte sollte eigentlich nichts ruckeln. Ich hab eine Radeon 5870 und spiel auf 1920x1200 "Ultra" mit 4x AA, 16x AF, FXAA an. Schatten auf Hoch, Decals Hoch.
> Nur bei View Distance hab ich es ein bischen herunter geschraubt. Die Werte von Links nach rechts: 10 30 12 10 6 Hoch 13 Object Detail Fade aus.
> Ich hab damit durchgängig über 60 FPS. Nur in den großen Städten geht die FPS manchmal auf 40 runter, aber "laggy" fühlt sich das Game nie an.
> 
> ...


hallo ich habe auch eine raedon 5800 series grafikkarte. auch bei mir ruckelt es auch bei niedrig in den städten und jezt hab ich sehr hoch und anti alising auf 2fach , im gelände gehts nur leichtes ruckeln oder bildzitter, aber in den städten stört es schon  das gezitterte und geruckel. 

und auch grafikfehler wie meine rüstung wird durchsichtig, oder auf stein texturen an den böden oder wänden kommen plötzlich andere texturem, so gras ähnlich . hab auch den neusten beta treiber, aber hat auch nichts gebracht. muss ich wirklich jetzt schon einen neuen pc kaufen?

vielleicht grafikkarte am arsch? denn immer wenn ich den pc starte drönt es laut ein lautes surrren das nach eine weile weggeht. vielleicht hat es damit was zu tun keine ahnung. würde so gerne auf sehr hoch spielen flüssig und schön  

hab allerdings nur ein i5


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2011)

Eine 5800er reicht aus, aber vlt. stell mal nicht alles auf GANZ hohe EInstellungen. 

Das mit dem surren am ANfang ist bei vielen Grafikkarten normal, vlt. muss Deine halt mal entstaubt werden. Aber ansonsten solltest Du zuerst mal die neuesten nicht-Beta-Grafiktreiber ausprobieren und auch Board und SOundtreiber mal checken. Bei einer defekten Karte hättest Du eher richtige Bildfehler und nur falsche Texturen.


----------



## Flo66R6 (16. November 2011)

Danke für den Hinweis! Dann brauch man ja nicht mehr nach einer Lösung zu suchen 

Schade, dann werde ich wohl damit leben müssen. Es sei denn bei Bethesda liegen die Sprachfiles noch in guter Qualität vor und sie bringen einen entprechenden Patch der die Sprachdateien mit einer vernünftigen Kompression neu lädt.

Das ist eigentlich ein ziemlich dummer "Fehler" oder Mangel, der sich wohl wirklich leicht hätte vermeiden lassen. Da hat ganz klar die Qualitätssicherung geschlampt.

Skyrim ist für mich aber auch mit der "blechernen" Sprachausgabe soetwas wie mein persönlicher, heiliger Rollespiel-Gral.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2011)

Wir können das leider selber gar nicht beurteilen. Es kann ja sein, dass Skyrim ein eigenes Soundformat mit einem festgelegten Standard hat, so dass zB 500 Minuten Sound immer gleichgroß sind, egal wie gut oder schlecht die Files sind, aus denen man die Skyrim-Sounddateien erstellt hat. Vlt wurden also die dt. Sprachfiles VORHER schon in zb nur 96kbps als mp3 übermittelt, die englischen aber in 128 oder sogar 256kbps, und danach wurden die dann in das Skyrim-Soundformat ungewandelt. Wenn man dann eine eh schon schwache Qualität hat, wird das durchs Umwandeln vlt nochmal etwas verschlechtert.

Vielleicht sind die englischen Sätze aber auch einfach nur kürzer, so dass es zB 20.000 Wörter in guter Qualität 1,4GB brauchen, auf deutsch sind es aber 30.000 Wörter, und damit die nicht größer als 1,5GB werden (um auf ide DVD zu passen), mussten die dann ca. 25% an Quallität einsparen... 

Vielleicht isses auch das Spiel schuld, das die Dateien falsch wiedergibt - dann müsste aber an sich auch die engl. Version betroffen sein.


----------



## stawacz (16. November 2011)

hallöchen,,,also so richtig flüssig läufts bei mir auch nich..is jetzt zwar nich so das es mich dauernt stresst aber eigentlich müsste doch mit der hardware mehr drin sein denk ich

q 6600\asus p5q pro\4gb\HD6950\win7 64

texturen und unschärfequallität kann ich nur auf "hoch"setzen,,warum auch immer.schatten&decal is auf sehr hoch.

die wasser extras sind alle aktiviert

bei der sichtweite sind die werte:entfernung 12
                               personenausblendung 12
                               grasausblendung        5
                               spiegelausblendung    16
                                lichtausblendung        28
                           gegenstandsausblendung12

               details entfernter objekte "sehr hoch"



und ich komm nie über 40 frps,,oft gehts sogar unter 20


was kann ich machen???


----------



## Nightmar (16. November 2011)

Ohne jeden zweifel ist Skyrim für mich das RPG des Jahres. Habe mich schon ewig darauf gefreut. ich versuchen halt wg. den Sprachausgabe drüber wegzusehen. ich will das spiel halt auf deutsch spielen, obwohl in spielen meist die original files bevorzuge. batman wird z.b. in eng gespielt, klingt einfach besser.

@Herbboy, die englische File ist dahingehend auch anders, dass das Intro anders vertont ist. Stell mal aus Spaß englisch und zieh dir anfangsequenz rein, da wirst merken, dass der Typ, der dich zulabert im deutschen viel mehr spricht, als im englischen. mir ist es dahingehend aufgefallen, dass du im englischen verstehst, was das kind sagt, wenn du nach helen kutschiert wirst, im deutschen gehts dies unter, da der typ immer noch erzählt von früher.

wenn dies so ist, wie du vermutest, denke ich nicht, dass bethesda da noch nachliefert, da dann das komplette sprachfiles neu geladen werden muss


----------



## Nightmar (16. November 2011)

hat jemand zu dem fehler vielleicht ne idee:

mich nervt auch, dass ich meine Hotkeys für Stumm schalten der Lautstärke, sowie regeln der Lautstärke nicht nutzen kann. Das ging bei 99,9% alle Spiele immer, außer bei Skyrim. Für was habe ich so nen teure Maus, wenns da net geht.


----------



## Vordack (16. November 2011)

@stawacz

Hast Du auch die PCGames Tweaks benutzt? Da war irgend eine Einstellung "Anzahl Bäume die zu rendern sind" oder so. Das sollte man irgendwie von 20 auf 200 stellen. So ist es bei mir in der offenen Welt echt ruckelig geworden. Bein zurückstellen auf 100 war alles okay bei mir.


----------



## badboy17031990 (16. November 2011)

Hallo erst mal ich habe auch so ein Problem 

habe eine ati 6950 hd mit 2 gb ram 
4 gb arbeitsspeicher 
und ein 6 Kern Prozessor von amd mit je 3.2 
Und windows 7 64bit 

komisch das es da ruckelt naja jedenfalls habe ich lange an den Einstellung rumgeschraubt und kam zu dem Ergebniss 
das wenn ich alles auf sehr hoch stelle außer kantenglättung auf 4 runter schraube läuft alles flüssig und ein groser unterschied ist da nicht wirklich zu erkennen 

weiß einer warum das meine grafikkarte nicht schafft ??

Sorry wenn hier ein paar rechtschreib fehler sind habe das mit meinem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2011)

@badboy: Du sagst ja, dass alles auf hohen EInstellungen mit 4x AA, nur wenn Du mehr AA einstellst, wird es dann kritisch - korrekt? Grad AA frisst sehr viel Leistung und bringt ab 4x oft kaum etwas, was man beim Spielen wirklich erkennen kann. 

Ich hab eine AMD 6870 und spiel es auf höchstens Details, wobei es dann halt manchmal kurz ruckelt - es ist auch bisschen eine Sache, wie anspruchsvoll man ist. Manche sind erst ab 50FPS als Minimalwert zufrieden, anderen reichen 30FPS


----------



## Bundschuh (16. November 2011)

tja find das spiel ja eigendlich recht geil aber was mich stört ist das ich  in  ein gebiet mind. und in ein anderes (da bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher) überhaupt nicht reinkomme, weil er mich schlicht und einfach immer an der selben stelle rauskickt. 

Frostdrachenhöllen sind für mich nicht betretbar, dadurch ist ne quest nicht machbar.
und die ewige stadt da hat er mich vorhin gleich am anfang rausgekickt, aber noch nicht weiter getestet da ich gleich weg muss 

System GTX 250, intel 2,5k prozessor verwende ich sollte eigendlich reichen naja wenns so weiter geht kauf ich mir nächsten Monat neue craka und prozessor da der ja etwas langsam ist


----------



## Chemenu (16. November 2011)

Ist es eigentlich gewollt dass der Helm (hab aktuall einen Stahlhelm (mit Hörnern)^^) durchsichtig ist, oder ist das ein Bug?
Bilde mir ein dass mein erster Lederhelm nicht durchsichtig war...


----------



## badboy17031990 (16. November 2011)

@herbboy ja genau alles auf sehr hoch außer kantenglätung das steht auf 4 und es läuft perfekt das hat mich schon sehr gestört warum es mein pc nicht auf die reihe bekommt ist fraglich neusten Treiber auch installiert aber wie gesagt kann ich mit leben da ich keinen Unterschied feststellen kann von 4 auf 8.

Aber grade in Wäldern mit viel grünzeug und wasser das ging halt garnicht mehr 

darf ich fragen was du für einen pc hast ??


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2011)

Ich hab einen X4 965 als Prozessor und eine AMD 6870. Also ein bisschen schwächere Grafikkarte, dafür ist die CPU etwas besser (die Sechskerner bringen bei Spielen bisher nicht mehr Leistung als ein Vierkerner mit gleichem Takt, und mein X4 965 hat ja 0,2GHz mehr Takt als Deine CPU). 

Ich habe auch 8GB RAM - VIELLEICHT profitiert die große Spielewelt von Skyrim ja davon? Du könntest bei den aktuellen RAM-Preisen rel günstig ja auf 8GB kommen. 4GB kosten keine 20€ mehr, sofern Du DDR3-RAM hast und kein älteres Board mit DDR2-RAM.


----------



## stawacz (16. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> @stawacz
> 
> Hast Du auch die PCGames Tweaks benutzt? Da war irgend eine Einstellung "Anzahl Bäume die zu rendern sind" oder so. Das sollte man irgendwie von 20 auf 200 stellen. So ist es bei mir in der offenen Welt echt ruckelig geworden. Bein zurückstellen auf 100 war alles okay bei mir.


 jo hab ich^^

hmm wie genau die zeile hieß weißte grad nich oder?


----------



## crazyfelix (16. November 2011)

so da bin ich auch schon wieder... vor 2 tagen dachte ich habe das problem mit den grünen Grafikfehlern gelöst,  aber jetzt sind sie auf einmal wieder da. das ist doch irgendwie äußerst komisch. hab jetzt 4h stunden lang rumprobiert und es funktioniert nicht mehr. Hab es einmal aus unerklärlichen gründen geschafft ohen grafikprobleme zu starten, aber als ich dann meinen laptop an den fernseher angeschlossen habe, waren sie wieder da. ich habe also das gefühl das liegt irgendwie an der einstellung der grafikarte. den neusten treiber und direkt x habe ich ja.
bin im internet noch hier drauf gestoßen: http://donotargue.com/cfg-makers/skyrim/ . die bieten da wohl inoffizielle treiber und mods an, womit es wohl manche personen hinbekommen habe. ich habe allerdings ehrlich gesagt keine lsut solche drittsoftware zu installieren. hat jemand von euch weitere erfahrungen gesammelt?

@ Herbboy: ich habe den treiber von der acer homepage


----------



## badboy17031990 (16. November 2011)

Ok danke hast also auch ne ziemliche maschine hehe.

Danke dir für den tipp das werde ich tun hab ddr3 hatte ich eh früher oder später vor 

was mich halt nur wundert das mein pc eig alles erfüllt an systemvoraussetzung das mit der cpu wusste ich zb. garnicht danke auch dafür dachte mir nur wow 6 Kerne da bin ich erst mal versorgt aber gut danke dir für deine tipps lg


----------



## RobZombie (16. November 2011)

Habt ihr auch das Problem, dass sich einige Quests gar nicht aktualisieren??? Vor allem beim Punkt "Verschiedenes". Hier meine Beispiele:

1. Beschaffe dir deine Ausrüstung (ist aufgekommen nach der Quest Diplomatische Immunität): Laut quest werde ich nach Flusswald zum schlafenden Riesen geleitet. Wenn ich im Haus bin soll ich laut Pfad wieder rausgehen...

2. Besuche die Akademie in Winterfeste: Obwohl ich wegen HQ schon da war wirds nicht aktualisiert


----------



## mjay112 (16. November 2011)

Servus,

habe ein Riesenproblem in der Mainquest: Nachdem ich Esbern in der Kanalisation gefunden habe hat er mir nach längerem Warten die Tür geöffnet (Sprachpassage war extrem verbuggt) und rannte daraufhin raus. Ich bin hinterher gelaufen, habe mich durch die Kanalisation gekämpft und da ich Esbern nicht mehr fand habe ich mich direkt nach Riverwood teleportiert (schnell reisen). Die Tussi (Dolphine oder so ähnlich) meinte dann noch vorwurfsvoll, wie ich Esbern alleine reisen lassen konnte, danach switchte sie in den Gesprächsoptionen so um als wenn die Quest nicht existieren würde. Daraufhin wartete ich einige Tage in Riverwood aber Esbern kreuzte nie auf, ging in die Kanalisation zurück, wo er aber auch nicht mehr war. Als ich aus dem Dorf bin, in dem Esbern ursprünglich war griff ein Drache an, nachdem dieser geplättet war suchte ich auch dort in der Umgebung aber er ist weg. Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, ihn zu finden? Habe überall nach ihm gesucht und er ist weg... Wäre extrem dankbar für ne Lösung, zur Not auch irgendeinen "Cheat" der die aktuelle Mission als erfolgreich abschliesst. Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende.. Achja, ich spiele auf ENGLISCH falls das irgendwas zur Sache tut


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2011)

@crazyfelix: schau wegen Grafik lieber mal direkt beim Grafikchip-Hersteller

@badboy: ich hab jetzt mal drauf geachtet und merke bei mir auch ab und an kurze Hänger. Da lädt das Spiel halt eventuell nach. Mich stört es nicht, da es nur beim "reisen" passiert, also wenn man schnell viel Weg zurücklegt, und wirklich nur kurz ist. Vlt. wird das ja noch per Patch verbessert


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. November 2011)

Hab das Spiel zwar noch nicht, freue mich aber wie ein Plätzchen drauf. Hier hab ich noch was gefunden, vielleicht nutzt es euch.
*** für Skyrim-PC - Global Gameport[/url]


----------



## Gaya4000 (17. November 2011)

*Akademie von Winterfeste: Enthüllung des Ungesehenen*

Habe alle Questen bis dahin gemacht
Stehe jetzt vor dem Ocular sollte Frostbliss drauf wirken damit sich die lichtstrahlen verändern aber nix tut sich 
finde ich sehr schade das da die quest bei mir buggy ist
tja hoffe wird bald behoben mitnem patch oder weiss jemand da ne lösung??

Grüsse 
Gaya4000


----------



## crazyfelix (17. November 2011)

leider bietet amd keinen treiber für meine radeon hd 5650 an. jetzt hat mich das spiel 2 tage lang süchtig gemacht und jetzt machen die grafikfehler es unspielbar. die sehen aus wie risige grünne grashalme und blätter. das ist doch wirklich komisch

edit: wenn ich auf onboard grafik schalte die alle fehler weg... aber wirlich spaß macht das mit der miesen qualität nicht


----------



## franksteel (17. November 2011)

ich hab ja nicht oblivion gespielt, aber leute was für eine uncoole steuerung, man hät ja nur mal ein bisschen bei "Dark Messiah_might and magic" kopieren sollen dann wärs wohl der bringer... bekomm Ich mit der krrapf steuerung noch zugang ? frage?


----------



## franksteel (17. November 2011)

tuh /mach  mich echt schwer mit dem game hab mal wieder 50€ ausgegeben(liegt jetz schon ne woche hier rum ) aber die steuerung ....
lieber "herbboy"  soll ich den krampf spielen?


----------



## franksteel (17. November 2011)

tuh /mach  mich echt schwer mit dem game hab mal wieder 50€ ausgegeben(liegt jetz schon ne woche hier rum ) aber die steuerung ....
lieber "herbboy"  soll ich den krampf spielen?


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2011)

Womit kommst Du denn nicht zurecht? ^^


----------



## stawacz (18. November 2011)

franksteel schrieb:


> tuh /mach  mich echt schwer mit dem game hab mal wieder 50€ ausgegeben(liegt jetz schon ne woche hier rum ) aber die steuerung ....
> lieber "herbboy"  soll ich den krampf spielen?


 falls du im besitz eines gamepads bist,leg ich dir ans herz ,das zu nutzen.

ich spiel von anfang an mit pad,und kann an der steuerung gar nichts aussetzen.alles geht eigentlich recht intuitiv


----------



## franksteel (18. November 2011)

gamepad..? ach ne, hab ich nicht, dieses xbox ding, muss ich das echt kaufen,? für das spiel?


----------



## stawacz (18. November 2011)

franksteel schrieb:


> gamepad..? ach ne, hab ich nicht, dieses xbox ding, muss ich das echt kaufen,? für das spiel?


 nee um gottes willen,musst du natürlich nich..aber ich habs eh,und finde das es damit wirklich gut läuft...ich zock ja auch noch fussball und dergleichen mit pad.

aber ob du dir nur für ein spiel so n ding holen willst musst du wissen


----------



## franksteel (18. November 2011)

ok mach ich. abe das wurmt schon, dieses spiel provoziert schon ne einfache Steuerung so wie zb in dark messiah( ach Fussball spielst Du am rechner?)? gruss herbbboy


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. November 2011)

Wer übrigens Probleme mit Skyrim und Xfire in Sachen Abstürze hatte. Da wurde heute ein neues Xfire-Game-Support Update geladen und da heißt es unter anderem: *The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Fixed crashing*

Mal schauen, ob das Spiel jetzt besser mit Xfire zusammen läuft und nicht mehr abstürzt


----------



## stawacz (18. November 2011)

franksteel schrieb:


> ( ach Fussball spielst Du am rechner?)


 
ja klar,,is ja dann nichts anderes als wenn ichs auf der konsole zocken würde mit dem x-box pad,,außerdem sind in der regel die spiele für den pc weit billiger

hier mal n kleiner tip  http://www.g2play.net/store/home.php


geht wunderbar


----------



## aljechin (18. November 2011)

Bei mir läuft das Spiel unter XP eine Weile, dann friert das Monitorbild ein. Mit Strg/Alt/Entf - Taskmanager abbrechen - komme ich ins Spiel zurück. Das passiert öfter und häuft sich. Später kommen teils Grafikfehler hinzu. Manchmal wird der Monitor auch schwarz wenn ich Häuser betrete. Gleiche Prozedeur... Irgendwann muss ich den PC neustarten. Gelgentlich crasht das Game auch auf den Desktop zurück. Alle ein bis zwei Minuten mache ich eine Schnellspeicheraktion, um keine Fortschritte zu verlieren.


----------



## Thrallsknight (19. November 2011)

Mir ist aufgefallen dass man wenn man Lydia versteckt schlägt man den schleichskill unglaublich schnell verbessern kann. Hat jmd das auch schon bemerkt wundere mich sehr darüber. Denke dass war von den entwicklern nicht so gedacht


----------



## Gr1nder17 (19. November 2011)

Das ist jan mieser Bug. Ich kämpf 5 Minuten lang gegen einen drachen undda stirbt er gibt mir aber keine sele. er verbrennt einfach nicht wie sonst immer ....Mies echt mies


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2011)

Muss man vielleicht zum Drachen und dann "E" drücken? ^^


----------



## Hawkins (19. November 2011)

Gr1nder17 schrieb:


> Das ist jan mieser Bug. Ich kämpf 5 Minuten lang gegen einen drachen undda stirbt er gibt mir aber keine sele. er verbrennt einfach nicht wie sonst immer ....Mies echt mies


 

Das hatte ich bis jetzt auch schon einmal. looten konnte man ihn, aber die Seele gab es nicht. Naja gibt zum glück genug Drachen, auch die Drachennester auf der Karte spawnen nach ein paar Tagen immer wieder neue. Gibt also immer genug Seelen auch wenn mal eine buggy ist.


Mal was ganz anderes: hat noch jemand den sehr nervigen Glowing Eyes Bug? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab leider keine Möglichkeit gefunden ihn wieder loszuwerden. Google war auch keine Hilfe. Es gibt massig Leute mit dem Bug aber keine Lösung dafür.


----------



## Gr1nder17 (20. November 2011)

Hawkins schrieb:


> Das hatte ich bis jetzt auch schon einmal. looten konnte man ihn, aber die Seele gab es nicht. Naja gibt zum glück genug Drachen, auch die Drachennester auf der Karte spawnen nach ein paar Tagen immer wieder neue. Gibt also immer genug Seelen auch wenn mal eine buggy ist.
> 
> 
> Mal was ganz anderes: hat noch jemand den sehr nervigen Glowing Eyes Bug?
> ...


 
Ne das hab ich noch nicht gesehen im  Netz. Aber sehr kurios. Ist das denn immer so bei dir oder nur manchmal? und wenn manchmal dann wie oft ca?


----------



## Hawkins (20. November 2011)

Die Augen leuchten permanent. Ausser wenn ich nen neuen Char anfang oder ein 20 Stunden älteres Savegame lade 
Bin deswegen gezwungen nur in First person perspektive zu spielen da sonnst die Augen beim Laufen sogar durch den Char von hinten sichtbar sind ...  Selbst durch geschlossene Helme(zb Masken oder Daedra Helm) sind sie noch sichtbar.

Im Bethesda Forum gibts auch schon nen Post darüber Glowing Eyes BUG! - Bethesda Softworks Forums

Hoffentlich fixt der nächste patch das Problem.


----------



## ParadoXx141 (20. November 2011)

Hey Hey und Hallo, 
ich hab gerade mal den Weg zu euch "erfahrenen" Skyrim Spielern gefunden, ich versuch seit mittlerweile 3 Tagen LVL 6 zu werden allerdings hindert mich mein Pc dadrann. Denn nach ca 10-15 Minuten Spielzeit meldet mein Monitor : Goto Energy Save Mode und wechselt in den Energiesparmodus. Danach läuft mein PC ca 5 Sekunden normal (höre noch alle im Ts) und dann kratzt er ab... Leider finde ich mit Google auch keine Hilfe hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Ein Kumpel hat übrigens die "identische" Version und bei ihm läuft alles supi. Mit neuinstallieren hab ichs auch schon ausprobiert leider ohne erfolg.
Ansonsten Wer Lust hat bei mir Im Ts vorbeizuschauen und ne runde von Skyrim zu schwärmen... -> mc-grc.de:9987 <- Have Fun und Thx im Vorraus!! 
MfG Niklas


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. November 2011)

ParadoXx141 schrieb:


> Hey Hey und Hallo,
> ich hab gerade mal den Weg zu euch "erfahrenen" Skyrim Spielern gefunden, ich versuch seit mittlerweile 3 Tagen LVL 6 zu werden allerdings hindert mich mein Pc dadrann. Denn nach ca 10-15 Minuten Spielzeit meldet mein Monitor : Goto Energy Save Mode und wechselt in den Energiesparmodus. Danach läuft mein PC ca 5 Sekunden normal (höre noch alle im Ts) und dann kratzt er ab... Leider finde ich mit Google auch keine Hilfe hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
> Ein Kumpel hat übrigens die "identische" Version und bei ihm läuft alles supi. Mit neuinstallieren hab ichs auch schon ausprobiert leider ohne erfolg.
> Ansonsten Wer Lust hat bei mir Im Ts vorbeizuschauen und ne runde von Skyrim zu schwärmen... -> mc-grc.de:9987 <- Have Fun und Thx im Vorraus!!
> MfG Niklas



Was für ein Betriebsystem hast du denn? Unter Win 7: Geh mal in die Systemsteuerung, System und Sicherheit. Dort dann auf Energieoptionen und dann auf Energiesparmodus ändern. Dort kannst du dann diverse Einstellungen tätigen und wenn du gar keinen willst auch auf "niemals" einstellen.


----------



## Hasamoto (21. November 2011)

nun ich habe mehrere Bugs die echt nervig sind

1: Ewiger Albtraum
bei mir ist der Prister vor mir durch die Tür gelaufen 
jetzt hängt er am ende des LVL.s rum und ich komme nicht weiter
2: Ewige Liebe
Die beiden verliebten sind durchgebrannt und ich bekomme dadurch die Quest nicht fertig
3: Haus in Windhelm
Da ich vorher alle Bruderschafts Quests gemacht habe kann ich kein Haus in Windhelm mehr kaufen da der Questauslöser fehlt
4: Sprich mit Greta über den besuch im Tempel der 9 Göttlichen
die Quest schliest nicht ab KA warum
5: Ebenderz Klinge 
KA wie man das schwert aufladen tut

PS habe bestimmt schon 50 Drachen gekillt


----------



## helder (21. November 2011)

kauft bloss nicht PS3-Version:
Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
sonst habt ihr Speicher-Bug


----------



## Gr1nder17 (21. November 2011)

An Hawkings. Ich hatte auch ein leuchtendes Problem XD. Ich lief unbeschwert durch die Gegend und sehe in der Ferne etwas weiß leuchten. Dann ging ich dahin, stand mitten im Licht und da war auch so ein tolles typisches leucht-Geräusch. War dann aber irnwie nix da.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chemenu (21. November 2011)

Gr1nder17 schrieb:


> An Hawkings. Ich hatte auch ein leuchtendes Problem XD. Ich lief unbeschwert durch die Gegend und sehe in der Ferne etwas weiß leuchten. Dann ging ich dahin, stand mitten im Licht und da war auch so ein tolles typisches leucht-Geräusch. War dann aber irnwie nix da.


 Wie nix da?  
Das ist eine Nirnwurz Plantage. Deswegen leuchtet das so.^^
Ernte alle Nirnwurzen ab, dann wird es dunkel. Und das Geräusch verschwindet auch.


----------



## ParadoXx141 (23. November 2011)

Funktioniert leider nicht, stand sowieso schon auf Niemals bei mir 
Manno Ich will unbedingt weiterspielen!!!


----------



## aut-taker (23. November 2011)

Passiert das nur bei Skyrim? Und Regelmäßig nach den 10-15 Minuten oder variiert das? Im Normalbetrieb keine Probleme? Schreib mal deine PC-Specs auf bitte.

edit: DirectX Version? Habe bei Google was gefunden wo bei ner bestimmten Version dasselbe Problem war. Auf dem neuesten Stand?
Wie ist die Temperatur von Graka/CPU beim Spielen?


----------



## ParadoXx141 (24. November 2011)

Pc Specs:
AMD Phenom II X4 Black Edition
RAM 4GB (cooled)
Normale HDD
und mein Prachtstück von ATI/AMD HD 5870 Xtreme 1024MB ca 60 Grad unter Vollast Dank Cooler Master Lüfter etc.
Also Bf3 Ultra packt mein System lässig. Nur bei Skyrim bekomm ich dieses Problem
Grafiktreiber vor ner Woche Akutalisiert.
DX k.P denk mal neu.
Gruß Niklas
PS: Es variiert denn heute konnte ich satte 2 Level aufsteigen )
aber trotzdem mal 2 Minuten mal ne halbe stunde


----------



## aut-taker (24. November 2011)

Hm, vom System her sollts kein Prob sein, die Temperatur der GraKa ist auch ok. Hast du geschaut ob der CPU sehr heiß wird (denk ich aber eig nicht)?
Schau den DirectX nach, wie gesagt hatte jemand mit demselben Problem einen alten DX der dran schuld war. 

Nur bei Skyrim? Hm, dann wird schwierig.. evtl. mal Support anschreiben oder offiz. Forum nachfragen?


----------



## ParadoXx141 (24. November 2011)

Mit CPuZ am besten die CPU Temperatur oder?


----------



## aut-taker (24. November 2011)

zB, Everest müsste auch gehen, ich verwende  auch "RealTemp" gerne. Sollte aber eher nicht das Problem sein, vielleicht DX, ansonsten wenn du schon "niemals" eingestellt hast weiß ich auch nicht weiter


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. November 2011)

Wer wie ich das Problem hatte, dass manche Gesichter, z.b. die der Khajiit durchsichtig waren.
Die Lösung: Man muss, z.B. in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung, bei Antialiasing - Transparenz auf "aus" stellen.

Dort gibt es ja auch die Möglichkeit, für jedes Programm/Spiel eigene Einstellungen zu machen, sodass man die globalen Einstellungen nicht verändern braucht.

Seitdem hab ich zusätzlich auch das Gefühl, dass das Spiel stabiler läuft.


----------



## golani79 (26. November 2011)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Wie nix da?
> Das ist eine Nirnwurz Plantage. Deswegen leuchtet das so.^^
> Ernte alle Nirnwurzen ab, dann wird es dunkel. Und das Geräusch verschwindet auch.


 
Sieht man mal wieder, wie aufmerksam das Spiel teilweise gespielt wird - hab ich  mir nämlich als ich den Screenshot gesehen habe, auch gedacht


----------



## aut-taker (26. November 2011)

Ist auch eigentlich sehr einfach zu erkennen, selbst wenn man Nirnwurz nicht kennt, sieht man ja dass dort Pflanzen sind oder? Und wenn ich was nicht kenne, renn ich eigentlich immer mal hin und schau ob nicht was aufpoppt


----------



## Massmen (27. November 2011)

crazyfelix schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe leider auch ien höchst lästiges Grafikproblem. Immer wenn ich mich draußen befinde, gibt es ganz schreckliche Grafikfehler. Sie sehen aus wie schleier, durch die ich dann durchlaufe. Ich habe mal ein Bild angefügt, damit ihr wisst wovon ich rede. Es macht das Spiel leider unspielbar
> Ich wäre für jede Hilfe äußerst dankbar!
> 
> ...


 
Hi, habe genau das gleiche Problem mit dem Spiel.

Habe es mir vorgestern bei steam gekauft und installiert. Gestartet und erstmal enttäuscht. Das Spiel hat in dem vorab Grafiktest die Einstellungen auf hoch gestellt und trotzdem so miese Grafik ?  

Mmhh .... Bisschen rumprobiert und siehe da Skyrim startet mit meiner internen "schwachen" Graka (habe 2 Grafikkarten im Laptop -> gleiche System wie crazyfelix) obwohl die gute Grafikkarte (ATI Radean HD 6550M) angezeigt wird.
Gut das problem war dann schnell behoben und ab gings, Einführungshöhle zuende, endlich raus dachte ich und da kommt der nächste Fehler. (siehe Bild von crazyfelix). 

Das komische ist, hat crazyfelix auch schon beschrieben wenn man auch die "schwache" grafikkarte schaltet gibts keine solchen Probleme, nur schlechte grafik halt.
Dazu wäre noch zu sagen das der Fehler bei mir nur draußen auftritt, in der Hähle/Turm am Aanfang nichts. 
Hab extra einen weiteren Chars erstellt um das zu testen.

__________

Das Problem mit diesen Streifen  hattte ich auch schon bei WOW, ewig rumprobiert, treiber neuistalliert usw. und am ende hab ich bei WOW einfach von DriektX 9 auf 11 umgeschaltet und seit dem funktioniert es problemlos.

Was ich halt gern probieren würde wäre Skyrim mit DX 10 oder 11 zu starten, man kann nur nicht umstellen. Habe im Moment das Dx von Skyrim drauf (was der immer mitinstalliert).

Jemand ne Idee ? Kann man Dx irgendwie in den .ini Dateien einstellen kenne mich selbst da net so aus und will nicht riskieren das es am ende garnicht geht.


----------



## helder (28. November 2011)

hab gehört Skyrim unterstützt nur max 2 Gbyte


----------



## Chemenu (29. November 2011)

helder schrieb:


> hab gehört Skyrim unterstützt nur max 2 Gbyte


 Hab gehört es läuft trotzdem super weil es gar nicht mehr als 2 GB benötigt. 
Ausserdem gibt es eine Mod die die Limitierung entfernt.


----------



## helder (29. November 2011)

ja, aber dank Auto-Update wird die Mod unbrauchbar:
"Ein kürzlich veröffentlichter Third-Party-Patch, der die Nutzung von  mehr als den standardmäßigen zwei Gigabyte Arbeitsspeicher ermöglichte,  wird damit unschädlich gemacht."
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Neues Update: Steam-Zwang und unbrauchbarer LAA-Patch ‹ Aktuelle News


----------



## Chemenu (29. November 2011)

helder schrieb:


> ja, aber dank Auto-Update wird die Mod unbrauchbar:
> "Ein kürzlich veröffentlichter Third-Party-Patch, der die Nutzung von  mehr als den standardmäßigen zwei Gigabyte Arbeitsspeicher ermöglichte,  wird damit unschädlich gemacht."
> The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Neues Update: Steam-Zwang und unbrauchbarer LAA-Patch ‹ Aktuelle News


 
Es gibt doch schon wieder eine neue Mod, die die RAM-Limitierung der gepatchten Version aufhebt.

Hier:
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1013


----------



## rowoss (30. November 2011)

1.2 ist da! Blos nicht patche lassen!!!! Der Drecks-patch disabled die Y-Achse. So ist es doch unspielbar!!!!


----------



## rowoss (30. November 2011)

rowoss schrieb:


> 1.2 ist da! Blos nicht patche lassen!!!! Der Drecks-patch disabled die Y-Achse. So ist es doch unspielbar!!!!



mittlerweile hab ich herausgefunden das die Y-Achse nicht disabled wurde  sondern aus so niedrig eigestellt hat das der eindruck entstand, das  sie nicht funktionierte. Nach Neuinstallation oder löschen der Ini´s im  Save Ordner gings wieder.


----------



## Darkday2k4 (1. Dezember 2011)

*Skyrim schließt sich einfach.*

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe folgendes Problem und zwar ... wenn ich das Spiel starte passiert ersteinmal nichts großartiges das Bethesta logo erscheint mit ein paar paukenschläge wunderbaren sounds und anschlißend befinde ich mich im Auswahlmenü mit dem erüchtigtem Skyrim Logo ("Neu", "Laden", "Mitwirkende", und Schließen) Sobald ich nun auswähle Neu und anschließend auf "Enter" Ja erscheint eine kleine Drachenstatue und ein kleiner Text für ca 3-4 Sekunden daraufhin Schließt sich das Fenster einfach ruckzuck ohne große mucken und das war es .... 

Ich habe Probeweise schon Alle Grafikeinstellmöglichkeiten Probiert bis Niedrig weiterhin das selbe, außerdem habe ich die tipps wahrgenommen und alle mögichen audioausgänge auf CD Qualli 16bit 44100 gestellt und auch hier keine änderung ... 

Ich möchte das Spiel auf meinem Notebook spielen es ist kein schlechtes teil nen Asus G73sw Gamer notebook mit nem i7 prozessor gtx460m 8gig ram usw. Der Grafikkarten Treiber ist die Aktuellste Nvidia Betaversion: 290.36 wo ich eigentlich auch nichts verändert habe.

Zur besseren übersicht hier ein kleines Video sowie 2-3 Screens von meinen einstellungen.

Zu dem Video ist zusagen dass das Spiel hier viel länger offen bleibt, Was in irgendeiner verbindung mit der Frapsaufnahme steht ... Ich vermute das die Aufnahme erzwingt dass das spiel länger auf bleibt ... sobald ich es ohne Fraps anmache schließt es wieder nach 3-4 sekunden nach dem Prolog.
p.s. Das Video Endet genau da wo das Spiel sich einfach schließt

Skyrim schließt sich einfach - YouTube

Bilder:

Directupload.net - Do7mf546p.jpg

Habe auch schon zwischen Fenster und Vollbildmodus gewechelt auch dort keine änderung ICH WEISS NICH MEHR WEITER ! =(


----------



## helder (1. Dezember 2011)

Darkday2k4 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Ich habe folgendes Problem und zwar ... wenn ich das Spiel starte passiert ersteinmal nichts großartiges das Bethesta logo erscheint mit ein paar paukenschläge wunderbaren sounds und anschlißend befinde ich mich im Auswahlmenü mit dem erüchtigtem Skyrim Logo ("Neu", "Laden", "Mitwirkende", und Schließen) Sobald ich nun auswähle Neu und anschließend auf "Enter" Ja erscheint eine kleine Drachenstatue und ein kleiner Text für ca 3-4 Sekunden daraufhin Schließt sich das Fenster einfach ruckzuck ohne große mucken und das war es ....
> 
> Ich habe Probeweise schon Alle Grafikeinstellmöglichkeiten Probiert bis Niedrig weiterhin das selbe, außerdem habe ich die tipps wahrgenommen und alle mögichen audioausgänge auf CD Qualli 16bit 44100 gestellt und auch hier keine änderung ...
> ...



keine ahnung ob es hilft, hab Skyrim nicht, allerdings gibt es evtl die Lösung, bei amazon sagte einer:
"Ich habe Skyrim bei Amazon UK bestellt, bei Steam aktiviert auf deutsch gestellt und es runtergeladen.
Ich  hatte das gleiche Problem, Spiel über Steam gestartet Drachenlogo  erscheint und danach fliege ich auf Desktop (Spiel beendet). Die Lösung  war bei mir: Sprache wieder auf original stellen(english). Es wurde ein  1,5 GB Patch gezogen und seitdem läuft das Spiele ohne Probleme.  (Spielzeit bisher ca. 6 Std.)"


----------



## Darkday2k4 (1. Dezember 2011)

Hmmm hatt das schonmal wer gemacht ? hab gerade mein steam auf englisch gestellt nur kann ich das spiel dann auch nur auf englisch spielen oder gibt es eine möglichkeit es dennoch auf Deutsch zu spielen ?


----------



## Chemenu (1. Dezember 2011)

Darkday2k4 schrieb:


> Hmmm hatt das schonmal wer gemacht ? hab gerade mein steam auf englisch gestellt nur kann ich das spiel dann auch nur auf englisch spielen oder gibt es eine möglichkeit es dennoch auf Deutsch zu spielen ?


 Mein Steam Client ist Englisch und mein Skyrim Deutsch. Die Sprache kann man in den Spieleinstellungen für jedes Spiel einzeln festlegen.


----------



## Anheol (1. Dezember 2011)

Gehöre auch zu den Opfern der Abstürze. max. 3 Stunden funktionierts, dann lande ich regelmäßig ohne Vorwarnung auf dem Desktop. Keine Chance mehr vernünftig zu spielen. Dies war allerdings schon vor dem neuen Patch so. Win7 (64bit), AMD Phenom II X4 945, Geforce460, aktuelle Treiber, etc...
Es beginnt langsam zu nerven.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2011)

Also, "maximal 3 Stunden" => ich sag mal so: eine kleine Pause nach 3 Stunden ist nicht grad verkehrt, und Skyrim lädt ja sehr schnell. Ich finde das jetzt nicht sooo tragisch, wenn es mal nach 3 Std abstürzt. Wenn es natürlich auch oft nach 15 Min abstürzt, ist das was anderes 

Ich bin jetzt Level 24 und spiele zwar oft, aber halt meist maximal 2 Std am Stück - bisher nicht ein einziger Absturz. Mit Deinem Virenscanner kann es aber nix zu tun haben?


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Dezember 2011)

Bisher wurde ich ja von Bugs in Skyrim (außer falsche Anzeige der Tastenbelegung in den Menüs) verschont, aber mit dem aktuellen Patch ist das Spiel für mich ziemlich unspielbar geworden. Die Drachenkämpfe sind total verbuggt, die Drachen landen nicht mehr, greifen nicht mehr an und fliegen wirr durch die Gegend und sind kaum zu treffen. Manchmal verschwinden sie auch einfach während eines Kampfes oder fliegen so hoch, dass man sie nicht mehr treffen kann. Wenn man es doch schafft, einen zu töten (hab den Kampf im Video mehrmals wiederholt), dann fliegt er danach einfach davon. Hab das Video mal unten reingestellt. Wenn die Kämpfe jetzt alle so ablaufen, werde ich wohl auf den neuen Patch warten müssen, bevor ich weiterspielen kann:

*ACHTUNG: Die Aufnahme ist extrem laut, am besten die Lautstärke vor dem anschauen runterstellen:*





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bok_iCzzst4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## stawacz (1. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, "maximal 3 Stunden" => ich sag mal so: eine kleine Pause nach 3 Stunden ist nicht grad verkehrt, und Skyrim lädt ja sehr schnell. Ich finde das jetzt nicht sooo tragisch, wenn es mal nach 3 Std abstürzt. Wenn es natürlich auch oft nach 15 Min abstürzt, ist das was anderes
> 
> Ich bin jetzt Level 24 und spiele zwar oft, aber halt meist maximal 2 Std am Stück - bisher nicht ein einziger Absturz. Mit Deinem Virenscanner kann es aber nix zu tun haben?


 

ich spiel wenn ich zeit hab auch mal so 10 std am stück,,aber abstürze hat ich bisher nicht einen einzigen


----------



## stawacz (1. Dezember 2011)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Bisher wurde ich ja von Bugs in Skyrim (außer falsche Anzeige der Tastenbelegung in den Menüs) verschont, aber mit dem aktuellen Patch ist das Spiel für mich ziemlich unspielbar geworden. Die Drachenkämpfe sind total verbuggt, die Drachen landen nicht mehr, greifen nicht mehr an und fliegen wirr durch die Gegend und sind kaum zu treffen. Manchmal verschwinden sie auch einfach während eines Kampfes oder fliegen so hoch, dass man sie nicht mehr treffen kann. Wenn man es doch schafft, einen zu töten (hab den Kampf im Video mehrmals wiederholt), dann fliegt er danach einfach davon. Hab das Video mal unten reingestellt. Wenn die Kämpfe jetzt alle so ablaufen, werde ich wohl auf den neuen Patch warten müssen, bevor ich weiterspielen kann:
> 
> *ACHTUNG: Die Aufnahme ist extrem laut, am besten die Lautstärke vor dem anschauen runterstellen:*
> 
> ...




geh die anleitung von mister smith(nr34) durch,,konnte den patch wieder zurückspielen,,funktioniert 


http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...r-crashes-bis-hin-zu-hardware-schaeden-2.html


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Dezember 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> geh die anleitung von mister smith(nr34) durch,,konnte den patch wieder zurückspielen,,funktioniert
> 
> 
> http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...r-crashes-bis-hin-zu-hardware-schaeden-2.html


 
Hab ich mir schon angeschaut, aber bei mir gibt es den Reiter "vorherige Versionen" nicht. Könnte daran liegen, dass ich noch WinXP benutze. Ich will da auch nicht mit den Exe-Dateien herumpfuschen, sonst gibt's mit dem nächsten Update nachher noch mehr Probleme. Da das Problem sehr verbreitet zu sein scheint (hab nen ganzen Haufen solcher Videos bei youtube und auch einen Link bei Steam gefunden) hoffe ich einfach mal, dass Bethesda sich bald darum kümmern wird.


----------



## Nightmar (1. Dezember 2011)

Na super, wollte eben grad mal zocken und direkt nen Blue-Screen. Was das fürn scheiß.


----------



## Nightmar (1. Dezember 2011)

meint ihr so ein Blue-Screen ist schlimm?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2011)

EIn BLueScreen ist einfach nur ein Absturz. Das kann man oft mit neueren Treibern für Board, Sound und Grafik beheben, manchmal isses auch zB der Virenscanner schuld.


----------



## Chemenu (2. Dezember 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> ich spiel wenn ich zeit hab auch mal so 10 std am stück,,aber abstürze hat ich bisher nicht einen einzigen


 Die Zeit vergeht aber auch wie im Flug in Skyrim. 

Nur noch schnell den Dungeon erkunden, dann hör ich auf. Oh, die Quest muss ich noch kurz abschliessen, dann is wirklich Ende. Ein Drache!? Na gut, den mach ich noch kurz platt und hör dann auf. Hmm... OK, ich bring noch kurz die Drachenschuppen in meine Hütte, dann wird aber endgültig aufgehört....  

Wegen Deinen Performance Einbrüchen in Städten:
Hast Du die Schattendarstellung auf "Sehr Hoch" eingestellt? Wenn ja reduzier die mal auf "Hoch". Das sollte helfen.


----------



## Nightmar (2. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> EIn BLueScreen ist einfach nur ein Absturz. Das kann man oft mit neueren Treibern für Board, Sound und Grafik beheben, manchmal isses auch zB der Virenscanner schuld.



ok, danke für die Info, hab nämlich keine Lust auf Hardwareschäden. Aber die Treiber sind alle aktuell. Hatte vor dem 1.2 Patch nie Probleme. Gestern war auf einmal die Wasseranimationen weg, nach dem Neustart des Spiel waren die wieder da. Wie gesagt der Blue-Screen trat nur auf, als ich das Spiel beenden wollte. Aber vielleicht lags auch an Fraps, was ich kurzeitig laufen hatte.


----------



## helder (2. Dezember 2011)

meistens bedeuten Bluescreens Hardwareschäden, hatte ich auch, und es lag immer an Hardware, bei mir waren es Netzteil und Grafikkarte. Besonders wenn directx und Gerätemanager keine Probleme zeigen, wäre Hardware in 99% der Fälle der Grund für Bluescreens.


----------



## Chemenu (2. Dezember 2011)

helder schrieb:


> meistens bedeuten Bluescreens Hardwareschäden, hatte ich auch, und es lag immer an Hardware, bei mir waren es Netzteil und Grafikkarte. Besonders wenn directx und Gerätemanager keine Probleme zeigen, wäre Hardware in 99% der Fälle der Grund für Bluescreens.


 Da hätte ich zu Zeiten vor Windows Vista (95-XP) ja hunderte von Hardware Schäden haben müssen.


----------



## helder (2. Dezember 2011)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Da hätte ich zu Zeiten vor Windows Vista (95-XP) ja hunderte von Hardware Schäden haben müssen.


 
Ausgelöst werden diese Meldungen in den häufigsten Fällen nicht durch Fehler in Anwendungsprogrammen, sondern durch Fehler in Gerätetreibern oder in der Hardware.
Quelle: Blue Screen (Fehlermeldung) – Wikipedia
also an Harware könnte es auch liegen
Man könnte es so machen, dass man andere Spiele zockt, die etwa gleiche Systemanforderungen erfordern, wenn da Bluescreens nicht auftauchen ist der Übeltäter wohl klar.


----------



## stawacz (2. Dezember 2011)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Die Zeit vergeht aber auch wie im Flug in Skyrim.
> 
> Nur noch schnell den Dungeon erkunden, dann hör ich auf. Oh, die Quest muss ich noch kurz abschliessen, dann is wirklich Ende. Ein Drache!? Na gut, den mach ich noch kurz platt und hör dann auf. Hmm... OK, ich bring noch kurz die Drachenschuppen in meine Hütte, dann wird aber endgültig aufgehört....
> 
> ...


 

ja das kenn ich nur zu gut

wegen den schatten...ja hab die schon mal runtergestellt,,,hab auch schon probiert den ganzen rest runterzustellen.probier heut mal ne geringere auflösung,,,wird bestimmt auch n bischen wat bringen,,


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2011)

helder schrieb:


> Ausgelöst werden diese Meldungen in den häufigsten Fällen nicht durch Fehler in Anwendungsprogrammen, sondern durch Fehler in Gerätetreibern oder in der Hardware.
> Quelle: Blue Screen (Fehlermeldung) – Wikipedia
> also an Harware könnte es auch liegen
> Man könnte es so machen, dass man andere Spiele zockt, die etwa gleiche Systemanforderungen erfordern, wenn da Bluescreens nicht auftauchen ist der Übeltäter wohl klar.


Natürlich kann ein Bluescreen auch auf einen Hardwarefehler hindeuten, oft zB beim RAM. Aber zunächst mal ist einfach nur ein "Rechenfehler" - der kann wegen eines Defektes, aber auch wegen eines Softwareproblemes kommen. Meiner Erfahrung nach sind Softwareprobleme VIEL häufger der Grund, ich weiß jetzt nicht, wieso Du einen Hardwaredefekt als wahrscheinlicher erechtest. Aber so oder so: es gibt nicht WEGEN des Bluescreens einen Hardwarefehler, sondern FALLS die Hardware einen Defekt hat, dann kann es Bluescreens geben. Das ist das entscheidende an der Frage, die er vorher stellte.  

Bei Hardwaredefekten ist es meistens so, dass es vor allem häufig und bei allen möglichen Dingen Fehlermeldungen oder sogar Ausfälle oder Grafikfehler gibt. Wenn es aber nur bei einem bestimmten Spiel ist, liegt eher ein Softwareproblem nahe. 

Nochmal was anderes ist die besondere Bluescreen-Meldung "machine exception error" - diese deutet meistens auf einen Hardwareschaden hin. Aber ansonsten sind 95% der Fälle in denen User nen Bluescreen monieren, nur bei einem bestimmten Spiel und/oder nach einem Treiber- oder Spieleupdate behoben.


----------



## Nightmar (2. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Natürlich kann ein Bluescreen auch auf einen Hardwarefehler hindeuten, oft zB beim RAM. Aber zunächst mal ist einfach nur ein "Rechenfehler" - der kann wegen eines Defektes, aber auch wegen eines Softwareproblemes kommen. Meiner Erfahrung nach sind Softwareprobleme VIEL häufger der Grund, ich weiß jetzt nicht, wieso Du einen Hardwaredefekt als wahrscheinlicher erechtest. Aber so oder so: es gibt nicht WEGEN des Bluescreens einen Hardwarefehler, sondern FALLS die Hardware einen Defekt hat, dann kann es Bluescreens geben. Das ist das entscheidende an der Frage, die er vorher stellte.
> 
> Bei Hardwaredefekten ist es meistens so, dass es vor allem häufig und bei allen möglichen Dingen Fehlermeldungen oder sogar Ausfälle oder Grafikfehler gibt. Wenn es aber nur bei einem bestimmten Spiel ist, liegt eher ein Softwareproblem nahe.
> 
> Nochmal was anderes ist die besondere Bluescreen-Meldung "machine exception error" - diese deutet meistens auf einen Hardwareschaden hin. Aber ansonsten sind 95% der Fälle in denen User nen Bluescreen monieren, nur bei einem bestimmten Spiel und/oder nach einem Treiber- oder Spieleupdate behoben.



ich muss auch dazu sagen, ich hab diesen crash nur einmal gehabt und wenn man sich das bethesda forum anguckt, sind die hard-resets (bluescreens) auf den neuen patch 1.2 zurückzuführen. mit der 1.1 version hatte ich null probleme.


----------



## Nightmar (2. Dezember 2011)

helder schrieb:


> meistens bedeuten Bluescreens Hardwareschäden, hatte ich auch, und es lag immer an Hardware, bei mir waren es Netzteil und Grafikkarte. Besonders wenn directx und Gerätemanager keine Probleme zeigen, wäre Hardware in 99% der Fälle der Grund für Bluescreens.



das kann nicht sein, da es ja nur beim beenden bei skyrim war.

dann müsste ich ja die bluescreens auch bei anderen games haben.

mir war nur wichtig, ob ich mir jetzt gedanken wg. des bluescreens machen sollte.


----------



## AustriaGlori (2. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute!

da ich im anderen Thread schon  geschrieben habe, dass ich die gleichen Abstürze habe, die sogenannten sporadischen sinnlosen Abstürze zum Desktop;

wie meine Vorredner, alles aktuell, keine Mods oder so; auch Sound;

hab mal gehört, da es bei Fallout 3 auch so war und da es eine gewisse dll Datei gab um das Problem zu lösen, bin mir nicht sicher ob das mit den Freezeabsturz was zu tun hat;

lg aus Ösi;

A.G.


----------



## helder (2. Dezember 2011)

Der Patch  wäre evtl auch der Grund für Probleme.
Skyrim Patch 1.2: Rollback auf die Version 1.1 durchführen - steam, bethesda, the elder scrolls 5 skyrim


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2011)

Nightmar schrieb:


> das kann nicht sein, da es ja nur beim beenden bei skyrim war.
> 
> dann müsste ich ja die bluescreens auch bei anderen games haben.
> 
> mir war nur wichtig, ob ich mir jetzt gedanken wg. des bluescreens machen sollte.


 
Jo, ich hoffe, dass Du beruhigt bist. Wie gesagt deutet ein Absturz nur bei einer bestimmten Anwendung zu 99% auf ein Softwareproblem hin, und wenn es sogar nur bei einer bestimmten Aktion erfolgt (Skyrim beenden) sogar zu 99,9%. Dadurch kann aber nichts beschädigt werden, außer mit sehr viel Pech ein paar Dateien, die WIndows gerade in dem Moment verwalten wollte - dann müsste man im schlimmsten Falle Windows halt reparieren. Aber selbst das ist extrem selten. Wie Du richtig erkannt hast wären wiederum häufige und zufällige Bluescreens ohne erkennbaren Zusammenhang zu einer bestimmten Anwendung oder Aktion dann schon eher ein Zeichen für ein Hardwareproblem, und dabei dann oft der RAM oder die Festplatte. 

Ein SPiel kann aber thereotisch Schäden verursachen, nämlich wenn es die Hardware extrem stark überhitzt. Dann sollte es aber eher zu Grafikfehlern kommen und nicht zu Bluescreens, und vorher greifen zudem auch Schutzmechanismen der CPU (PC schaltet ab oder die CPU taktet sich stark runter) und der Grafikkarte (Lüfter auf 100% ).


----------



## Ladde82 (3. Dezember 2011)

helder schrieb:


> Der Patch  wäre evtl auch der Grund für Probleme.
> Skyrim Patch 1.2: Rollback auf die Version 1.1 durchführen - steam, bethesda, the elder scrolls 5 skyrim




ich danke dir 

Seit dem patch abstürze, Schnellreise geht nicht mehr, schlossknacken geht nicht, gifte auf waffen etc^^


----------



## Gr1nder17 (3. Dezember 2011)

*Patch 1.2*

Hoffe, dass bald ein Fix für den Patch kommt. Denn was bringt es mir Wörter zu sammeln, wenn ich sie nicht aktivieren kann, weil die Drachen rückwärts vor mir wegfliegen XD
Habe außerdem seid dem Patch Performance Einbrüche, sobalt ich einen Drachen auch nur, in gefühlten 100km, schreien höre.
Werde erstmal ne Pause einlegen, so schwer es mir auch fällt, bis das gefixt wurde.


----------



## HLDSC19986 (4. Dezember 2011)

huhu jungs,

Habe folgendes prob bei einer quest.....Beschaffe das Buch NGasta! Kvata!Kvakis!

Hab das Buch schon vor einiger Zeit vor der Quest gefunden, nun ist dies im inventar und kann dies nicht abgeben als questzeil wird immer die truhe angegeben da ist ja aber nix mehr drinn weiß einer ne lösung ?! danke schon mal im vorraus

grüße hldsc90


----------



## Adariel (4. Dezember 2011)

Sagt mal hat noch jemand seit Patch 1.2 noch das Phänomenen das das leuchten der NIRNWURZ Pflanzen selbst nach dem einsammeln nicht verschwindet und dabei noch extrem komisch aussieht (statisch, 2D)? Ich weiß aber jetzt nicht ob es eventuell auch am neusten Beta Treiber von NVIDIA liegen kann, welchen ich ziemlich zeitgleich installiert habe.

Schaut euch mal die Fotos an, so sieht das jetzt bei mir aus. Extrem nervig das ganze....

Habt ihr das auch?


----------



## bascon (5. Dezember 2011)

Schnellreise + Schlafen gehen nicht mehr!

Ich habe irgendwo, irgendwann versehentlich eine Wache gemeuchelt. Seitdem kann ich nicht mehr schnellreisen. Meldung: "Sie können nicht schnellreisen/schlafen, wenn Sie von Wachen verfolgt werden!" Habe alle Städte durch, auch schon mehrmals Lösegeld bezahlt. Bringt alles nix. Die Consolenbefehle "player.setcrimegold 0" und "setpcfame 1" nützen auch nicht! Auch einen Tag warten bringt nichts! Scheint wieder ein Bug zu sein. Auf "http://forums.bethsoft.com/index.php?/topic/1298322-the-unofficial-bug-list-v2/" wird ein Riesenhaufen Programmfehler aufgelistet, unter anderem auch mein geschilderter.

Bethesda hat zwar gute Ideen, aber einen ganz beschissenen Support und noch schlechtere Programmierer! Von der "Steam-Kacke" ganz zu schweigen! Jeder hätte von dem "Oblivion-Mist" gewarnt sein sollen. Ich bedauer alle, die Skyrim käuflich erworben haben.

Gut, dass es Boerse und Gully gibt. Das erspart mir zwar nicht den Ärger mit versiffter Software, aber wenigstens meine sauerverdienten Bucks,

ciao bascon.


----------



## Adariel (5. Dezember 2011)

bascon schrieb:


> Gut, dass es Boerse und Gully gibt. Das erspart mir zwar nicht den Ärger mit versiffter Software, aber wenigstens meine sauerverdienten Bucks,ciao bascon.


Bist ein großer 

Dann such auch in der "boerse und im gully" nach Support, solche Würmer wie dich wollen wir hier nicht!


----------



## shirib (5. Dezember 2011)

Ist es ein Bug oder mache ich irgendetwas falsch () das ich zwar nach einem Kampf die Drachenseele aufsammle, ich im Menü der Schreie aber immer wieder ein "Sammle Drachenseelen, um Schrei zu erlernen" vor den Latz geknallt bekomme? Das ist schon ein bisschen mies weil ich so ungern die Konsole benutzen möchte. ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (5. Dezember 2011)

bascon schrieb:


> Bethesda hat zwar gute Ideen, aber einen* ganz beschissenen Support* und *noch schlechtere Programmierer*! Von der "*Steam-Kacke*" ganz zu schweigen! Jeder hätte von dem "*Oblivion-Mist*" gewarnt sein sollen. Ich bedauer alle, die Skyrim käuflich erworben haben.
> 
> Gut, dass es Boerse und Gully gibt. Das erspart mir zwar nicht den Ärger mit versiffter Software, aber wenigstens meine sauerverdienten Bucks,
> 
> ciao bascon.


 
Wieder einer, der sich Ausreden sucht um Cracks, Raubkopien usw. schönzureden, herzlichen Glückwunsch und danke, dass du den Publishern Gründe lieferst, uns ehrlichen Käufern noch mehr DRM-Maßnahmen aufzutischen oder sich noch mehr auf die Konsolen zu konzentrieren, danke.

Ich bin übrigens sehr zufrieden mit dem Spiel, so wie es auf den Markt gekommen ist, darum darfst du mich gern bedauern. Zwar habe ich seit Patch 1.2 das Problem mit den verbuggten Drachenkämpfen, aber daran arbeitet man ja bereits und der Fehler soll noch diese Woche korrigiert werden, was für ein furchtbarer Service, richtig?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Dezember 2011)

shirib schrieb:


> Ist es ein Bug oder mache ich irgendetwas falsch  () das ich zwar nach einem Kampf die Drachenseele aufsammle, ich im  Menü der Schreie aber immer wieder ein "Sammle Drachenseelen, um Schrei  zu erlernen" vor den Latz geknallt bekomme? Das ist schon ein bisschen  mies weil ich so ungern die Konsole benutzen möchte. ^^


Ja, das ist etwas missverständlich, du musst den Schrei auswählen und "r" drücken, damit der Schrei aufgeladen wird, wenn ich gerade nicht völlig falsch liege.

 Vor kaputten Drachen, die sich nicht mehr bekämpfen lassen, wurde ich bislang verschont (außer, dass mir einmal ein toter Frostdrache, den ich nicht getötet habe, sowie das Gerippe eines benannten Drachens, den ich tatsächlich getötet hatte, vor die Füße fielen ), dafür stürzt das Spiel seit dem Patch deutlich häufiger ab.

Ach ja: und ich hatte da einen Zwischenfall mit einem Klon 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Klon, der im Boden steckt, war schon vorher da und hat nach dem Patch noch zwei Brüder bekommen...und eigentlich wurde er vor einigen Spielstunden vor meinen Augen ermordet, aber was soll's?


----------



## shirib (5. Dezember 2011)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ja, das ist etwas missverständlich, du musst den Schrei auswählen und "r" drücken, damit der Schrei aufgeladen wird, wenn ich gerade nicht völlig falsch liege.


Puh, das wurde in der Tat nicht wirklich ausreichend erklärt (Oder ich habe wieder mal gepennt.). Ich danke dir.


----------



## Chemenu (6. Dezember 2011)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Vor kaputten Drachen, die sich nicht mehr bekämpfen lassen, wurde ich bislang verschont (außer, dass mir einmal ein toter Frostdrache, den ich nicht getötet habe, sowie das Gerippe eines benannten Drachens, den ich tatsächlich getötet hatte, vor die Füße fielen ),


 Genau das ist mir gestern in Winterfeste passiert. Schnellreise nach Winterfeste und plopp, fällt da ein Drachengerippe genau vor die Haustür des Jarl. Und ne Drachenseele hab ich auch noch geschenkt bekommen.  
Das sollen mir die Magier in der Akademie mal nachmachen.


----------



## Adariel (6. Dezember 2011)

Das ist jetzt nicht euer ernst das niemand der hier spielenden in 2 Tagen einer NIRNWURZ begegnet ist oder? 

Kann jetzt vielleicht mal einer sagen ob das an Patch 1.2 liegt oder ob ich woanders nach der Ursache suchen muss?

Hier der Original Beitrag auf Seite 5 Post #96
http://forum.pcgames.de/rollenspiel...lgemeine-bugs-sammelthread-5.html#post9393131


----------



## sesudra (6. Dezember 2011)

bascon schrieb:


> Bethesda hat zwar gute Ideen, aber einen ganz beschissenen Support und noch schlechtere Programmierer! Von der "Steam-Kacke" ganz zu schweigen! Jeder hätte von dem "Oblivion-Mist" gewarnt sein sollen. Ich bedauer alle, die Skyrim käuflich erworben haben.
> 
> Gut, dass es Boerse und Gully gibt. Das erspart mir zwar nicht den Ärger mit versiffter Software, aber wenigstens meine sauerverdienten Bucks,
> 
> ciao bascon.


 
du hast also illegale Version, oder nicht? Sei dir bewusst dass du mit solchen Spielchen Viren bekommen kannst. Und dann noch eine Abmahnung.
http://www.computerbild.de/videos/Illegale-Downloads-Raubkopien-Urheberrecht-2201471.html


----------



## Chemenu (6. Dezember 2011)

Adariel schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt nicht euer ernst das niemand der hier spielenden in 2 Tagen einer NIRNWURZ begegnet ist oder?


 Ich habe "leider" den Patch 1.2 nicht installiert, sonst hätte ich Dir schon geantwortet. 
Tatsache ist aber auch dass ich wirklich schon lange kein Nirnwurz mehr gesehen hab.^^ Die wächst wohl nicht so gut in den nördlichen Regionen von Skyrim.


----------



## Adariel (6. Dezember 2011)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich habe "leider" den Patch 1.2 nicht installiert, sonst hätte ich Dir schon geantwortet.
> Tatsache ist aber auch dass ich wirklich schon lange kein Nirnwurz mehr gesehen hab.^^ Die wächst wohl nicht so gut in den nördlichen Regionen von Skyrim.


Das hilft mir jetzt zwar nicht weiter aber trotzdem danke, wenigstens weiß ich jetzt das meine Beiträge wahrgenommen werden 

Hoffe hier kann mir ein 1.2er vielleicht mal bald eine Antwort geben, wäre sehr n1ce 



sesudra schrieb:


> du hast also illegale Version, oder nicht? Sei  dir bewusst dass du mit solchen Spielchen Viren bekommen kannst. Und  dann noch eine Abmahnung.
> Reportagen: Illegale Downloads, Raubkopien, Urheberrecht - COMPUTER BILD


Glaubst du wirklich das den Wurm das juckt? Das ist dem doch Schei**egal  was du da postest, jeder weiß das Raubkopien illegal sind und unter  Strafe stehen, nur ist es eben so das in 99% der Fälle gegen kleine  Würmer wie den gar nicht vorgegangen wird weil sich das einfach nicht  lohnt, die wollen nur die großen Fische, und das weiß auch diese kleine sich mit Raubkopien brüstende Made.


----------



## sesudra (6. Dezember 2011)

Adariel schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich das den Wurm das juckt? Das ist dem doch Schei**egal  was du da postest, jeder weiß das Raubkopien illegal sind und unter  Strafe stehen, nur ist es eben so das in 99% der Fälle gegen kleine  Würmer wie den gar nicht vorgegangen wird weil sich das einfach nicht  lohnt, die wollen nur die großen Fische, und das weiß auch diese kleine sich mit Raubkopien brüstende Made.


 
ja, aber ich hoffe man erwischt ihn trotzdem.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. Dezember 2011)

shirib schrieb:


> Puh, das wurde in der Tat nicht wirklich ausreichend erklärt (Oder ich habe wieder mal gepennt.). Ich danke dir.



Mich hatte der Begriff "aufladen" irritiert, daher bin ich erst einmal ohne Schreierei rumgerannt, obwohl ich bereits Seelen hatte. 



Chemenu schrieb:


> Genau das ist mir gestern in Winterfeste passiert. Schnellreise nach Winterfeste und plopp, fällt da ein Drachengerippe genau vor die Haustür des Jarl. Und ne Drachenseele hab ich auch noch geschenkt bekommen.
> Das sollen mir die Magier in der Akademie mal nachmachen.


 Die Seele des Frostdrachens habe ich nicht bekommen. Da tobte noch ein Riese rum (plus ein Mammut und ein anderer Riese, die ich gerade beide versuchte umzubringen, war ein ganz schönes Gewühl), vielleicht hat der den Drachen vom Himmel gehauen.



Adariel schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt nicht euer ernst das niemand der hier spielenden in 2 Tagen einer NIRNWURZ begegnet ist oder?
> Kann jetzt vielleicht mal einer sagen ob das an Patch 1.2 liegt oder ob ich woanders nach der Ursache suchen muss?


 
Bisher hatte ich auch nach dem Patch noch keine Probleme mit diesen Pflanzen; das Leuchten verschwand.


----------



## Adariel (7. Dezember 2011)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Bisher hatte ich auch nach dem Patch noch keine Probleme mit diesen Pflanzen; das Leuchten verschwand.


 Danke, na dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter. Hab mal alle MOD Texturen, Ini's und ShaderMods entfernt, ist aber immer noch da. Kann also nur am neusten Nvidia Betatreiber liegen...den ich deswegen aber jetzt nicht deinstalliere...


----------



## dennis-2810 (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab das Problem, dass wenn ich die Taste fürs Rollen beim schleichen gedrückt halte, es nur manchmal funktioniert, dass ich öfter am Stück rollen kann. Sonst funktioniert es nur einmal und ich muss erneut drücken. Hat das noch jemand?


----------



## sesudra (7. Dezember 2011)

für alle PS3-Besitzer habe ich schlechte Nachrichten:
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Bethesda äußert sich zu Patch 1.3
die Frage ist ob auch Pc-Version betroffen ist?


----------



## Nirantau (7. Dezember 2011)

Habe gerade Patch 1.3 auf Pc und oh Wunder Skyrim lässt sich gar nicht mehr starten es kommt immer wieder der Startbildschirm klicke auf spielen und zack fragt er mich schon wieder ob ich es spielen will. Also ich bleibe bei Version 1.0.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Dezember 2011)

Hab auch gerade den Patch 1.3 runtergeladen, bei mir hat er allerdings genau das bewirkt, was er sollte. Hab gerade nochmal zum Test gegen einen Drachen gekämpft (mit Patch 1.2 waren die Kämpfe unspielbar, da die Drachen sich weder gewehrt haben, noch waren sie zu töten und sind wirr durch die Luft, durch Berge usw. durchgebuggt). Nach ca. ner Woche Zwangspause macht das Spiel jetzt endlich wieder Spaß, neue oder alte Bugs hab ich bisher keine bemerkt (hab allerdings auch erst ca. 20 Minuten gespielt).

_*edit*_

Ach, zum Thema leuchtende Nirnwurz-Überreste: Ich hab das von Anfang an, dass das Leuchten bleibt, aber nur ab und zu (ca. jede 10. Pflanze) und wenn ich später dahin zurückgehe, dann ist es auch weg.


----------



## Gr1nder17 (7. Dezember 2011)

Dieses beschissene Game....  Seid Patch 1.3 kickt es mich ständig ohne Grund -_- Die Patches machen alles immer schlimmer. Gott vorher konnt ich ja wenigstens noch spielen, wenn ich die Drachenkämpfe umgangen habe aber jez kann ich gar nicht mehr spielen.  Ich krieg die Krätze. Das KOTZT mich an!!!

Edit: Wer das selbe Problem hat, einfach rausgeworfen zu werden ohne Fehlermeldung, sollte einfach mal die 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher Mod verwenden... seid dem läufts bei mir wieder Tadellos  
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1013#content


----------



## HLDSC19986 (10. Dezember 2011)

HLDSC19986 schrieb:


> huhu jungs,
> 
> Habe folgendes prob bei einer quest.....Beschaffe das Buch NGasta! Kvata!Kvakis!
> 
> ...


 

Problem besteht weiterhin auch nach patch 1.3


----------



## Chemenu (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann die Bürgerkriegs Quest auf Seiten der Kaiserlichen nicht fortsetzen.
Ich sollte eine Nachricht von Genera Tulius an den Jarl von Weißlauf überbringen, aber dieser bietet mir keine entsprechende Gesprächsoption.  
Jemand ne Idee, gibts da Konsolenbefehle um Gesprächsoptionen freizuschalten?
Wenn ich die Quests nicht beenden könnte wäre das schon ein GAU für mich, wollte eigentlich unbedingt Himmelsrand wieder vereinen. 

Hab mich jetzt erst mal auf die Suche nach Alduin begeben in der Hoffnung dass es vielleicht nach dessen Tod funktioniert...

*EDIT* Hat sich erledigt. Nachdem die Hauptquest beendet war konnte ich auch mit der Bürgerkriegsquest wieder weiter machen. Diese war wegen dem Waffenstillstand sozusagen auf Eis gelegt. Dachte nur ich kann wenigstens Nachrichten übermitteln.^^

Ausserdem hab ich noch eine Quest unter "Verschiedenes": "Begib dich in die Akademie von Winterfeste"
Nun ja, da war ich schon und hab schon div. Aufträge erledigt. Nun zeigt mir der Questmarker immer auf diese... "Empfangsdame"^^ aber es fehlen auch die entsprechenden Gesprächsoptionen. Das ist aber wohl eine eher unbedeutende Kleinigkeit.

Am Wochenende hatte ich übrigens zwei ziemlich üble Crashes beim Skyrim zocken. Ein mal musste ich den Rechner komplett am Netzteil ausschalten weil die Grafikkarte gar nicht mehr klar kam und beim Neustart eine Endlosschleife erzeugte.  CTDs hatte ich aber keine.


----------



## shirib (14. Dezember 2011)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ausserdem hab ich noch eine Quest unter "Verschiedenes": "Begib dich in die Akademie von Winterfeste"
> Nun ja, da war ich schon und hab schon div. Aufträge erledigt. Nun zeigt mir der Questmarker immer auf diese... "Empfangsdame"^^ aber es fehlen auch die entsprechenden Gesprächsoptionen. Das ist aber wohl eine eher unbedeutende Kleinigkeit.



Genau ist es bei mir auch. Allerdings ist inzwischen die gute Dame tot, sodass ich absolut keine Ahnung habe wie ich diese Quest jemals beenden kann (was schon vorher nicht ging).


----------



## Gr1nder17 (17. Dezember 2011)

Das ist schräg  als ich durch Weislauf lief kam auf einmal das hier XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thally (17. Dezember 2011)

Hei 

auch ich habe eine ganze reihe von bugs und abstürzen zu vermelden.Die nervigste ist von allen die Quest "die Verfolgung" von der Diebesgielde denn Karliah steckt bei mir nachwievor in Winterfeste (Taverne) im Keller fest und bewegt sich kein bischen mehr. Das dumme dabei ist das nun alle Diebesgilden mitglieder nun nicht mehr mit mir reden in Rifton solange nicht Karliah dort auftaucht. Das wiederrum ist schlecht wenn man die auftrags 
Quest von der dunklen Bruderschaft bekommt das einer von der Diebesgilde so ein Amulet bekommen soll.(Kaiser soll man töten oder eine  Braut dann später) 

Hat da jemand eine lösung parat? Nur zur Info ich kann keinen alten spielstand laden weil bei 136 ingame stunden kommt ein neu anfang nicht in Frage und ein alter spielstand exestiert nicht mehr.

zusätzlich habe ich im Inventar unter sonstieges mehrere Quest gegenstände (Flöte, Trommel, Laute usw. die nehmen eine beträchtliche kilo anzahl zusammen weg und ich kann die nicht in der Bardenakademie abgeben die Quest sind aber erfolgreich abgeschlossen.ablegen geht auch nicht.

Wenn ich später ein bischen mehr zeit habe kann ich ja mal alle bugs auf schreiben die mir aufgefallen sind, sind so ca:40 stück: wie Drachen die rückwärtz fliegen oder wenn sie tot sind keine Drachenseele auf mich überspringt,Desktop abstürze ohne Fehlermeldung Grafikbugs (ja meine Treiber sind auf dem neuesten stand),usw.

also nochmal abschließend wenn jemand eine lösung mit der Diebesgilde hat bitte posten Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Ladde82 (17. Dezember 2011)

seit den letzten 2 Patches ist Skyrim für mich unspielbar. 

Laden ok und dann komm ich nicht weiter entweder direkt nach dem laden oder ich lauf 2 schritte und das wars absturz ende aus -.-


----------



## AtzeSchroeder (18. Dezember 2011)

Hi Fellas!

Ich spiel das Game nun seit Release täglich und hab meinen Heidenspaß dran, größere Bugs blieben aus.. bis heute...

Ich spiel eigentlich einen Nahkämpfer, um Drachen vom Himmel zu holen muss man da aber gelegentlich doch mal wieder zum Bogen greifen, da sie sonst irgendwann einfach verschwinden.

Was bisher kein Problem: Bogen raus, richtig anziehen und loslassen.

Seite heute fliegen meine Pfeile nur noch 2-3 Meter weit und plumpsen dann auf den Boden, hab schon sämtliche Dinge ausprobiert: Neuer Bogen, andre Pfeile.. Es passiert nichts mehr.. 

Ärgert mich ziemlich, da ich nun schon mehrere Drachen verpasst hab weil sie einfach wieder weggeflogen sind..

Google findet zwar ein paar Quellen aber nur sehr wenige ohne konkrete Lösungsanstätze... Kann mir wer weiterhelfen?

PS: Ich spann den Bogen richtig, die Mechanik ist mir bewusst, es ist definitv ein unregelmäßiges Spielverhalten.. Krankheiten o.ä. (Debufs) hab ich auch nicht...

Lösung des Ganzen: Bin zum Lehrer und hab 5 Upgrades auf Bogenschießen erworben (in meinem Fall bei einer in Weißlauf von den Gefährten, Aleana oder so) danach gings immer noch nicht richtig (hat wo anders gelesen, dass das Upgraden helfen soll). Danach hab ich alle Gegenstände aus und wieder angezogen (hat ich vorher schonmal ohne Erfolg gemacht) und dann gings plötzlich wieder...


Gruß


----------



## Thally (19. Dezember 2011)

AtzeSchroeder schrieb:


> Hi Fellas!
> 
> Ich spiel das Game nun seit Release täglich und hab meinen Heidenspaß dran, größere Bugs blieben aus.. bis heute...
> 
> ...


 
Hei das problem hatte ich auch einmal habe mich dann 12 stunden schlafen gelegt in ein freies bett bis die meldung kam ich bin ausgeruht. danach gings auch bei mir wieder bin mir daher unsicher ob es ein bug ist oder ob es vom spiel her so gewollt ist?


----------



## Nightmar (31. Dezember 2011)

Hello Everybody,

hab grad in Falkenring ne Quest angenommen, wo ich in der Blutschanze jemanden töten soll, aber wenn ich in das Gebäude will, stürtzt das spiel jedes mal ab. hat jemand ne Idee? Hab die Blutschanze im übrigen schon komplett "gesäubert"


----------



## Kaeksch (31. Dezember 2011)

Moin. Musst glaub ich trotzdem nochma in die Blutschanze. Vorher war ja die Quest nich aktiv. Kann mich allerdings auch täuschen. Einfach den Auftraggeber nochma anquatschen. 
Hast du Mods installiert? Wenn ja versuch mal ohne Mods die Blutschanze zu betreten.


----------



## Nightmar (31. Dezember 2011)

Genau des ist ja mein prob. Das Spiel stürzt ja immer beim betreten ab. Hab jetzt nomma probiert ohne die blutschanze vorher komplett von allem zu "befreien" das quest vorher angenomen. Dann komm ich ohne Probe rein. Verstehe das nicht. Man hat alle Freiheiten,aber das ist ja wohl ne Einschränkung. Ne 1std umsonst gespielt,aber das lässt sich ja noch verkraften. Aber wenn des später im Spiel passiert,würd ich das Köthen kriegen.


----------



## Kaeksch (31. Dezember 2011)

Ne Stunde is doch gar nichts. Hab mein 51h Speicherstand zerschossen. Absturz. Nach langem Suchen noch einen mit 17h gefunden. Schwein gehabt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Januar 2012)

Am sichersten ist es wirklich immer, wenn man erst in die Höhlen geht, wenn man eine dazugehörige Quest hat. Wenn man nämlich vorher irgendein (späteres) Questitem einsammelt, dann kann das Spiel damit manchmal auch nicht so gut umgehen.


----------



## Nightmar (1. Januar 2012)

Ja,alles schön und gut,aber woher soll man vorher wissen,ob der Höhle Nen quest verbunden ist,oder nicht.
?  Bei der quest geht es darum jemand zu töten. Ist eh es nur so ne sonderaufgabe bei Verschiedenes,nichts weltbewegendes. Werde einfach nomma spielen ohne alles zu töten,dann komm ich ja wieder rein. Das mit den questitems hatte ich noch keine probs. Hab mehrere item im Inventar,wo mir noch die quest fehlt. Man ist halt bei dem Spiel doch eher Jäger und Sammler. Ich verstehe halt nicht,warum bei sowas kein block vom Spiel oder so kommt


----------



## shirib (3. Januar 2012)

Ich habe derzeit ein Problem mit Farkas. Seit dem ich die Halle der Gefährten betreten habe, ist der die gesamte Zeit hinter mir und spricht mich mit gezogener Waffe ungelogen jede Sekunde an. Jetzt bin ich mit ihm auf einer Mission und kann diese eigentlich gar nicht beginnen, da er mich keinen Meter gehen lässt. Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, das, als ich schnellreisen wollte, ein Hinweis kam, das ich nicht reisen könne, wenn eine Wache hinter mir her wäre. Allerdings kann ich mir keinen Reim daraus machen, da ich bisher kaum etwas in Himmelsrand angestellt habe (außer die Leiterin des Waisenhauses umgebracht zu haben) und in Weißlauf erst recht nichts.

_Edit: Anscheinend ist er auf ein Kopfgeld heiß, das auf mich ausgesetzt ist. Da fällt mir ein das mich eine Wache in Winterfeste wegen irgendetwas festnehmen wollte. Ich bin mir allerdings keiner Schuld bewusst = habe keine Ahnung was ich angestellt haben soll, da ich ein braver Bube  bin. Ich sehe es nicht ein meine angebliche Schuld zu bezahlen und in das Gefängnis gehe ich erst recht nicht. Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit nachzusehen was man angestellt haben soll? Oder diese Angelegenheit sonstwie aus dem Weg zu räumen?

Edit: Nachdem ich schweren Herzens das Kopfgeld bezahlt habe (1000 Goldstücke, welch Verschwendung), benimmt sich Fakras wieder.
_


----------



## NervigerName (14. Januar 2012)

abend
Ich habe ein Problem mit Frakas von den Gefährten.
Hab von ihm die Quest "Drachensucher" angenommen. Er sagt halt das er von einem Drachen gehört hat und möchte ihn jagen. Er soll sich auf der "Nordwindspitze" auf halten (nördlich von Riftton). Doch jetzt kommt der bug. Da ist kein DRachen und es spawn auch keiner!
Und Frakas ist kein "normaler" Begleiter also kann ich ihn auch nicht weg schicken und ich habe auch schon ein paar ingame Tage gewartet (mit rumlaufen) doch es kommt kein Drache!
Gibt es da ein consolen Komando das man einen Drachen spawnt oder die Quest "resetet"? Wie schon gesagt die Quest heist "Drachensucher".
Danke im vorraus!


----------



## Nightmar (15. Januar 2012)

so langsam aber sicher bin ich echt etwas enttäuscht von der angeblichen freitheit von skyrim. ich hab mal wieder ne burg kompllet abgeschlossen. jetzt muss ich für die akademie was da raus holen, das quest kann ich zwar beenden, weil ich hauptschlüssel habe, aber in den kerker komme ich nicht mehr, stürtzt immer zum desktop ab. kotz echt an. das selbe hatte ich schon bei der blutschanze, aber da war es nur eine stunde, die ich neu spielen musste, jetzt sind es schon ein paar mehr. hat jemand auch so nen prob schonmal gehabt?


----------



## Kwengie (16. Januar 2012)

ich habe neuerdings solche Grafikfehler und die treten jetzt massiv verstärkt auf, so daß ich die Dungeons, in denen ich mich befinden muß, neuladen muß, damit die ganzen Texturen geladen werden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PSA:
... habe jetzt knapp 800 Spielstunden und vorher hatte ich sogut wie keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## pasigroessenwahn (22. Januar 2012)

Moin
Habe folgendes Problem:
Habe skyrim neu und die Fehler von Anfang an....
Mein System:
i7 950, 6GB RAM, 2 mal GTX460 im SLI, 750Watt xfx Netzteil
So ich kann ohne ruckler spielen, super optik alles i.O. Quests laufen super in Dörfern und Burgen/Städten alles klasse keine Probleme....
Aber bin ich in der "open World" hab ich mindestens nach 2 Minuten "crash to Desktop"!!! 
Mit MODs ohne MODs, 4GB-Patch, ohne. Sound schon umgestellt, Daten überprüfen lassen, neue Treiber, Neuinstallation, in der ini rumgewerkelt und auch wieder rückgängig gemacht, Patches (über Steam).... hat alles nichts gebracht...
Reisen=Absturz, Quests und in Dörfern usw Super.....
Ich bitte um Hilfe 
Gruß Pasi


----------



## klamo (22. Januar 2012)

Nightmar schrieb:


> so langsam aber sicher bin ich echt etwas enttäuscht von der angeblichen freitheit von skyrim. ich hab mal wieder ne burg kompllet abgeschlossen. jetzt muss ich für die akademie was da raus holen, das quest kann ich zwar beenden, weil ich hauptschlüssel habe, aber in den kerker komme ich nicht mehr, stürtzt immer zum desktop ab. kotz echt an. das selbe hatte ich schon bei der blutschanze, aber da war es nur eine stunde, die ich neu spielen musste, jetzt sind es schon ein paar mehr. hat jemand auch so nen prob schonmal gehabt?


 
Das ist das problem, wenn man NICHTLINEAR programmieren will, aber es nicht beherrscht. Dabei ist die Problemlösung eigentlich im kleinen 1x1 des Programmieranfängers zu sehen: Der erste Schritt bei einer neuen Aufgabe ist, zu prüfen, ob diese Aufgabe nicht bereits erfüllt ist! Denn, wenn sie erefüllt ist, erübrigt sich alles weitere. In diesem Fall muss die ERSTE Questanwesiung sein: Geh zum Questauftraggeber und gebe die Lösung ab.

Aber so etwas konnten die Programmierer bei Bethesda noch nie so ganz richtig und bei Skyrim haben sie offensichtlich mit einer völlig unerfahrenen Mannschaft neu angefangen. Es sieht zumindest so aus.


----------



## pasigroessenwahn (23. Januar 2012)

Keiner nen tipp?


----------



## Fraggerick (24. Januar 2012)

sli abstellen


----------



## pasigroessenwahn (24. Januar 2012)

Schön versucht, hilft auch nicht...


----------



## Fraggerick (24. Januar 2012)

hast du skyrim gekauft? (nein, keine anschuldigung, schränkt die fehlersuche aber ein...)

der 4gb patch ist useless, die neueren updates haben den schon inkludiert. mach ggf skyrim nochmal neu drauf.

ist der rechner sonnst stabil? also, prime und memtest, bzw furmark?

temperaturprobleme?


----------



## pasigroessenwahn (24. Januar 2012)

KLar läuft ja über steam, aber is schon ok, weiß was du meinst hat ja schon fast seltenheitswert 
4gb patch is auch schon wieder runter und skyrim ist schon zum dritten mal drauf.... is nicht übertaktet. 3dmark vantage bringt 23425 punkte bf3 läuft mit 32-58 fps und ich hatte bis auf postal3 (verbuggter mist) noch nie probleme mit fraps läuft skyrim auf ca 35-45 fps und dann zack weg ohne ankündigung.... wie gesagt in quests nie auch nicht beim Drachenkampf, aber open world mittlerweile alle 30sekunden
gruß


----------



## Fraggerick (25. Januar 2012)

reproduzierbar? is das spiel dann weg oder nur das fenster minimiert?


----------



## pasigroessenwahn (25. Januar 2012)

Weg. Kanns  sofort neu starten...


----------



## pasigroessenwahn (26. Januar 2012)

Hat sich mit 1.4 Beta jetzt erledigt     juhu


----------



## Nightmar (26. Januar 2012)

klamo schrieb:


> Das ist das problem, wenn man NICHTLINEAR programmieren will, aber es nicht beherrscht. Dabei ist die Problemlösung eigentlich im kleinen 1x1 des Programmieranfängers zu sehen: Der erste Schritt bei einer neuen Aufgabe ist, zu prüfen, ob diese Aufgabe nicht bereits erfüllt ist! Denn, wenn sie erefüllt ist, erübrigt sich alles weitere. In diesem Fall muss die ERSTE Questanwesiung sein: Geh zum Questauftraggeber und gebe die Lösung ab.
> 
> Aber so etwas konnten die Programmierer bei Bethesda noch nie so ganz richtig und bei Skyrim haben sie offensichtlich mit einer völlig unerfahrenen Mannschaft neu angefangen. Es sieht zumindest so aus.



Das Problem dabei ist ja auch, dass das festgelegten Quest sind. Im eneffekt dürten die Orten nicht als abgeschlossen angezeigt werden, so wie es mit dem Burgen und Höhlen ist, wo du nochmla arein musst.

Aber die Blutschanze und die Festung Dämmerlicht waren jedes mal als abgeschlossen markiert


----------



## HDI (26. Januar 2012)

spiel zeit einen Monat ohne Probleme und gestern gings los, alle zwei minuten ein Absturz und die auch gleich richtig.
Hilft nur Hardwarereset. Kann mich nicht erinnern wann mein PC das letzte mal abgestürzt ist.

Alle treiber erneuert, Mainboard, grafic, sound, etc
nutzt nichts

beta 1.4, neuistallation vom Game, 4mb.exe, 
nutzt auch nichts

f..k it. dabei gefällt mir das game ganz gut (alter daggerfall spieler).

aber jetzt will ich mein geld zurück, der letzte absturz hat mir die komplete Win.configuration geschoßen.
Der Rechner für danach mit """Windowssound"""" hoch !!!!!!!!


----------



## Fraggerick (26. Januar 2012)

HDI schrieb:


> spiel zeit einen Monat ohne Probleme und gestern gings los, alle zwei minuten ein Absturz und die auch gleich richtig.
> Hilft nur Hardwarereset. Kann mich nicht erinnern wann mein PC das letzte mal abgestürzt ist.
> 
> Alle treiber erneuert, Mainboard, grafic, sound, etc
> ...


 
1. die 4gb exe ist trash.
2. sowas macht keine software mit einem rechner!
3. und ergo: irgendwas an deinem rechner stimmt nicht.

temperatur checken, mit prime und furmark (ruhig ein paar[!] stunden belastungstest machen und dabei die temperatur im auge behalten) [-> maximum power and heat]
wenn der rechner auch nach stunden von prime und furmark noch läuft: memtest über nacht laufen lassen.

mal abgesehen davon wären infos über rechner, os und die reproduzierbarkeit des fehlers hilfreich.


----------



## HDI (27. Januar 2012)

O.K. geb' ich zu, bin halt recht sauer....
die config. war trotzdem weg, ich nehme an wegen dem hardreset. popigbunter blidschirmhintergrung und windows willkommen musik, einfach furchtbar.

so zu den Fakten:
AMD Dual 3 Gig.
4 Gigbyte ram 
XP servicepack 3

Radeon HD 4800 512mb

alles nicht übertaktet, kein overdrive
zwei sdata platten ohne errors
Bios Temp.control ab 54 c für CPU zu runtertakten 

die rams sind ok. 12 std. check. Und wie gesagt, ist nicht der neuste PC aber abstürze waren mir bis jetzt fremd.
Andere Games haben bis jetzt auch keine schwierigkeiten gemacht.

Gruß Morris


----------



## Fraggerick (27. Januar 2012)

hm, lass mal prime und furmark ne weile laufen (stresstest bzw maximum heat/power). dannach kann man schonmal netzteil cpu und gpu ausschließen


----------



## HDI (27. Januar 2012)

Resümee:  Skyrim Crashes,

Über einen Monat ohne Probleme und jetzt alle 2 min. Schade. der Fehler ist nicht zu finden und die Lösungsansätze sind so vielfältig, das ich jetzt sage: Sch...e programmiert.
Performance hin oder her, das sollten sich anders äußern. Langsamkeit, ruckeln, etc ist ok.
Was auch ärgerlich ist, selbst im Windowsmode beschränkt sich der Crash fast immer nicht auf den Task, was eindeutig auf nicht sauberes Ram- und Ressourcenhändling beruht.

Sollten hier ein paar Buchstabendreher dabei sein liegt es daran, das die Tastatur hinterher hängt. Neben bei läuft ein Ramchecker in drei Tasks parallel, (cpu liegt bei 100% Auslastung, Stress-Test) sicher ist sicher.
Auffällig ist auch, das wenn Skyrim nur den Task schießt, man anschließend ausser dem Window keine spur mehr vom Spiel in der Ram Allocation Tabelle findet, der Speicher ist frei, als ob da nie ein Task gelaufen wäre.

Mein Tipp, wenn’s läuft, macht‘s ein Heidenspaß,
wenn nicht, bastelt nicht soviel daran rum, denn das bringt nicht viel.
Ich werde mal abwarten, vielleicht tut sich ja irgend wann etwas mit einen richtigen Update.
Solang muß halt meine angetraute Händler (erwirtschafte 100 Goldstücke pro Tag) nebst der Schwertträgerin in Rifton ohne den Chauvi herumsitzen.

HDI


----------



## HDI (28. Januar 2012)

kleine Hilfe falls jemand die selben probleme hatte, zum ausprobieren.

Game läuft jetzt etwa ein einhalb std stabil länger hab ich es noch nicht getestet.
alle hardware unterstützungen abwählen. (soundkarte, grafickarte (3d- unterstützung)) 
zur zeit läuft bei mir die ursprungs (kauf) version.

soll die cpu halt arbeiten.


----------



## Wild-Thing99 (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem bei der Daedrische Quest "Ein Lebendiger Albtraum" Und zwar kann ich die Tür zur Bibliothek nicht öffnen.... Zuerst blieb Erandur immer in der Mitte der Treppe stehen aber ich brauche ihn um die Tür zu öffnen er hat ja noch einen Schlüssel also habe ich ihn per Konsole zur Tür gebeamt aber er macht immer noch keine Anstalten die Tür zu öffnen. Aktuella Beta Patch ist drauf, hat vielleicht jemand eine Lösung für das Problem????


----------



## Fraggerick (29. Januar 2012)

googel mal, da gibts ne lösung... lad nochmal, das wird irgendwie getriggert, erst mit ihm reden, nicht mit ihm reden... ggf auch VOR ihm in den turm gehen? (ich glaub sogar, das war die lösung)


----------



## Wild-Thing99 (29. Januar 2012)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> googel mal, da gibts ne lösung... lad nochmal, das wird irgendwie getriggert, erst mit ihm reden, nicht mit ihm reden... ggf auch VOR ihm in den turm gehen? (ich glaub sogar, das war die lösung)


 
Die Sache mit VOR ihm in den Turm gehen war ein andere Bug, dieses Problem hatte ich nicht. Zu dem Bug den ich hier beschrieben habe, habe ich auch leider nix duch Googel gefunden. Einen passenden Spielstand denn ich Laden könnte habe ich leider nicht mehr....

Problem gelöst, Tür mit Konsolenbefehl unlock geöffnet.


----------



## Hardstyle84 (1. Februar 2012)

*Questbugs*

Hi, auch ich habe diverse quests die sich nicht mehr lösen lassen, eine quest (zum Glück nur unwichtig, geht um kopfgeld abholen) lässt sich noch nicht mal mehr aktivieren. Aber wie schon zuvor beschrieben nervt mich dieser eine Bug besonders: Es geht um die Quest "Verfolgung" in der man Karliah in der "Zersplitterten Flasche" treffen soll. Die steht allerdings in Winterfeste im Gasthaus Keller und lässt sich auch nicht mehr ansprechen. Hat auch zur Folge das alle leute der Diebesgilde auf Angriffsbereitschaft sind und sich auch nicht mehr ansprechen lassen solange sie nicht dort auftaucht. ....

Desweiteren kann ich in Markarth nun auch kein Haus mehr kaufen weil sich jener der dafür zuständig is auch nicht mehr ansprechen lässt.
*daumenhoch*


----------



## stawacz (14. Februar 2012)

hallöchen,,mal ne frage,,hat noch jemand das problem das wenn er mit dem pad zockt,die eingabe in den menüs nich richtig funktioniert??

hatte damals patch 1.1 drauf,,da ging alles,,erst danach fing das an und is bis jetzt nich behoben,,,musste gestern das spiel neu installieren und nu hab ich den 1.4er drauf...gibts da n fix oder sowas wie ich das beheben kann?

wenn ich im menü bin reagiert die aktionstaste nicht,,soll heißen A,,kann nur via tastatur befehle bestätigen,,,voll kacke


----------



## zorro666 (18. Februar 2012)

hallo!

ich suche auch dringend hilfe, habe eben skyrim installiert und mich  gefreut und nun  - nix. das spiel stürzt regelmäßig im intro ab.
ich höre die erste konversation ungefähr bis *"...so wie dieser dieb dort..."  *und dann aus:  zurück auf den desktop.

ich habe den tipp mit "sound auf 16 bit und CD qualität setzen" schon probiert, hilft aber nichts.
was kann ich tun???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




WIN 7 ultimate, 4 GB
HD 6830, 1GB
patch 1.4 über steam

vielen dank!
jürgen​


----------



## zorro666 (18. Februar 2012)

ha!

die lösung:  die HD packs deinstallieren, dann geht´s wieder, 
Jippieh!!!!


----------



## Kleriker1402 (18. März 2012)

Hey ho Leute habe mir Heute Skyrim gegönnt und nun das : ( es nervt einfach nur und ist unschön! kann mir jemand damit helfen ??? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleriker1402 (18. März 2012)

Hallo Leute habe mir heute Skyrim geleistet und nun das ... kann mir jemand helfen ???


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. März 2012)

Ein paar Angaben wären schon nicht schlecht  Was hast du für einen PC? Welches Betriebssystem nutzt du? Sind alle Treiber auf dem aktuellsten stand?


----------



## Kleriker1402 (19. März 2012)

Also Betriebssystem ist Windows 7 64bit
Graka ist eine ATI Radeon HD 5700
AMD Athlon ll x4 640 davon 4 stück
Ansonsten sind die Treiber auch alle aktuell !
Battlefield 3 läuft auf Einstellung "Hoch" flüssig ohne Probleme, mal so als Vergleich !


----------



## kolmo1 (21. März 2012)

Hallo ich habe auch ein Problem und zwar hab ich über steam son nen mod installiert wo mann abboniert und der mod is dann gleich installiert.
Aber seitdem is im Himmel immer so ein schwarzer fleck also grafikbug und wenn ich laufe schankt der schatten immer so behindert und des nervt voll oder links von mir is es dunkel (schatten) und wenn ich dann hinschau nichmehr.Des nervt voll ich weis auch ned ob des wegen dem mod is hat da jemand vllt ne Lösung des zu beheben


----------



## Kleriker1402 (23. März 2012)

Hab Mein Problem nun selber gelöst war das antialiasing und der Anisotrope Filter ! 
@kolmo1 stell den Mod doch mal wieder ab um zu sehen ob der fehler weiterhin auftritt ! Ansonsten auch hier Eckdaten für Hard und Software posten : D 
Fals du eine Ati GraKa haben solltest stell die beiden sachen bei dir doch auch einfach mal ab und schau obs was bringt !


----------



## kolmo1 (24. März 2012)

Also ich hab die Mods abgestellt über Datendateien im Lanucher von Skyrim hat aber nichts gebracht, vllt wenn man die mods löscht aber ich weis nicht wie das geht. 
Außerdem habe ich Skyrim auch auf einem anderen Pc und da ist das selbe Problem und da sind keine Mods 
Hier der Fehler:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das is aber nicht alles wenn ich mich bewege schwnakt der schatten so das habe ich ja schon gesagt.


----------



## Kleriker1402 (24. März 2012)

Hast du denn schonmal mit den Optionen für die Sicht auf entfernung rumgespielt ? ist unter "optionen->Erweitert" ebenfals im luncher! 
Und die Mods "deinstalieren" geht glaube nicht so einfach sondern in Steam das "subscribe" Häckchen wegmachen dann müsste es eigentlich weg sein soweit ich mir das denke !


----------



## kolmo1 (24. März 2012)

Stimmt ich glaube ich hab das schonmal geändert und nun?  soll ichs wieder in standarteinstellungen oder wie ich weis nichtmehr wie die waren und deabboniert hab ich schon sind aber immer noch da


----------



## kolmo1 (24. März 2012)

also hab auf standart zurückgesetzt kein ergebnis immer noch schwarzer fleck und schatten flackert


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2012)

Schreib auch mal die genauen Daten Deines PCs hier rein


----------



## schizOoHD (26. März 2012)

Kleriker1402 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute habe mir heute Skyrim geleistet und nun das ... kann mir jemand helfen ???


 
selbes Problem hier. Hatte dieses Problem aber vor dem aktuellen Patch nicht. 

Moin

Habe folgendes Problem: Seit dem neuen Patch tauchen ingame seltsame Quadrate auf und manche Texturen sind halb verbuggt ( kann es grade nicht wirklich beschreiben)

Screens:
http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/542922987958594625/CB263D3B937DFD0FFEA5106CBF7B977D7A91E8E3/
und
http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/542922987958588850/99900B0FB2A4120306784C0949C1F398A879DDD9/

Meine Hardware:
Ausgeburt der H

weiß jmd Rat?

€: Nachdem ich AA deaktiviert hatte war der Fehler behoben. Gibt es noch eine andere Lösung?


----------



## Herbboy (26. März 2012)

Ich weiß, dass einge AMD-USer mit dem neuesten Catalyst 12-2 Probleme haben. Vlt installier mal den 12-1


Ich selber bin eh kein Fan vom Update-Wahn. Neue Treiber bringen nur ganz selten etwas wirklich relevantes, und solang ich keine Grafikfehler habe, lass ich lieber den neuesten stabil laufenden Treiber drauf


----------



## kolmo1 (27. März 2012)

Herrboy Wegen meinem PROBLEM das hat ja nix mit dem computer zu tun denn an anderen laptop ist der grafikfehler auch vill hat das was mit dem Account von mir oder irgendas mit Skyrim zu tun ???


----------



## kolmo1 (30. März 2012)

Also hab windows 7 (laptop) 64-bit , Prozessor: Intel 2 CPU T6600 2.20 GHz 
Modell: EasyNote LJ65


----------



## Mozezz (1. April 2012)

Hi für alle die Probleme mit Ihrer ATI Grafikkarte haben.

Ich hatte bei meinem System:
I5 2320
Asrock Z68 Pro3 Gen3
8gb Ram ddr3 1333er
HD 6870 

auch am Anfang Probleme mit dem Spiel, bei mir war es so, dass ich einfach mittem im Spiel wieder auf dem Desktop gelandet bin.
Habe unter Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung -> Ereignisanzeige herausgefunden das es was mit dem ATI Treiber zu tun hat.
Habe alle Einstellungen auf hoch gestellt bloß das AA komplett deaktiviert und Voila es funktioniert nun einwandfrei bei mir.
Vielleicht hilft der Tipp ja dem einen oder anderen.

hier mal ein screenshot von meinem (Fraps liegt konstant bei 60 fps da VSYNC anktiviert ist)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu muss ich sagen das ich auf 1440x900 spiele (19" Philips tft)

Gruß Mo


----------



## Narathzul (29. April 2012)

Ich habe die Lösung gefunden ihr müstt bei dem ATI treiber einge einstellungen vornehmen weiteres findet ihr in diesem Link da ich jetzt kb hab euch alles zu erklären Extreme Texturenprobleme – Technik – The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim – Nirn.de Forum


----------



## Pferdesalamie (4. Mai 2012)

hab seit paar wochen leider auch probleme mit der grafik
kann teilweise durch objekte durch kucken die in der welt stehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Betriebssystem:
Windows 7   2.6.1.7600 
CPU-Typ:
AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 630 Processor
CPU-Geschwindigkeit:
2,82 GHz
Systemspeicher:
4 GB
Grafikkartenmodell:
ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series
Grafikkartentreiber:
aticfx32.dll
Desktop-Auflösung:
1920x1080

hab damals  mods ausgetestet und da fing das glaub an, 
hab die bugs immer noch auch wen ich alle mods ausschalte


----------



## zoey-linnea (21. Juli 2012)

hallo zusammen,

ich habe ähnliche probleme, seid einiger zeit crasht mein skyrim immer. ich gehe ins spiel, ob fortfahren oder auswählen eines spielstands ist eig egal, wähle aus, dann kommt oftmals für 1-2 sek der ladebildschirm und in null komma nix bin ich wieder auf meinem desktop.
da ich selber schon auf die idee gekommen bin, dass es evtl an den letzten spielständen liegt, habe ich auch versucht frühere spielstände, oder sogar ein neues spiel zu beginnen, aber selbst dann geht bethedas skyrim freundlicher weise direkt zum desktop zurück.
ich spiele skyrim ebenfalls über steam, habe unzählige male neuinstalliert, cache geprüft, nichts hat sich geändert.
ich muss dazu sagen, dass mein skyrim mit einigen mods läuft, früher mit knapp 300 mods über den nexus mod manager und zusätzlichen 60 mods aus der steam community.
aus den 300 im mod manager habe ich auf knapp 100 reduziert, da ich viele rüstungen und grafikmods nicht mehr brauchte oder durch bessere und komplexere ersetzen konnte.
zuletzt lief das spiel aber mit allen installierten mods.der erste crash kam einfch aus heiterem himmel ohne das sich einen neuen mod installiert habe.
ich habe in dne vergangenen 2monaten in denen skyrim einfhc nicht mehr laufen will, meinen pc neu machen lassen, also neues betriebsystem drauf, unter anderem auch in der hoffnungen dass es danach wieder funktioniert, aber ich habe mich wohl geirrt, denn selbst ohne dass ich die mods installiert habe, crasht das spiel. seither habe ich ca 20 mal die mods installiert deinstalliert spiel neu runter geladen, hunderte male meine cache überprüft, aber leider ohne jeden erfolg...ich bin jetzt auch nicht wirklich gut im umgang mit pcs, aber ich meine, mit 300mods lief des spiel vorher auch, also habe ich ja bis dahin auch nciht groß was falsch gemacht...ehrlich gesagt bin ich mit meinem latein  echt am ende...


----------



## moeykaner (24. Juli 2012)

Spiel und alle mods erneut deinstallieren, Registry säubern ( ccleaner o.ä.), vielleicht sind noch irgendwo alte Dateileichen.Treiber überprüfen. Vor dem Update alten Treiber deinstallieren und registry säubern.
Spiel neu drauf spielen/Treiber aktualisieren. Gucken ob sich was tut?


----------



## FreelancerCH (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe da ein "kleines Problem"... Habe die Frage schon im allgemeinen Frage-Thread gestellt, aber keine Antwort bis dato erhalten.

Bei der Quest "Eine unendliche Geschichte" sollte Esbern nach (oder während) dem Waffenstillstandsabkommen sprechen, aber er bleibt stumm, alle schauen ihn an und das Spiel geht nicht weiter... Es hängt sich nicht auf, es geht einfach nicht weiter. Ich kann weder aufstehen, mit jemandem reden.... nix!

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (17. August 2012)

Ich habe bei Skyrim und Battlefield so eine Art "Input-Lag" bei der Maus, was wohl eher mit einem "Stottern" zu beschreiben wäre.

Bei Skyrim hilft zwar dieser 64hz-Fix , aber dadurch wird wohl VSync ausgeschaltet und ich habe ziemlich störendes Tearing. Also wurde das Problem nur durch ein anderes ersetzt.

Ich habe ein Intel-CPU und eine HD7870. Ist es möglich zusätzlich Vsync im CCC zu erzwingen und wenn ja, wie? Ich finde da nicht die richtige Einstellung. Hoffe, mir kann jemand helfen.


----------

